# UKM Warring Factions....



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I've noticed a few kinda cliques and groups who seem to stick together and bait each other.

Now this is nothing new, its just new groups baiting each other instead of the ones of old. Eventually they will dissipate, and other groups will form, and they will taunt, goad and bait each other instead.

So really I am asking.... why the hate?

Why the pack mentality?

I understand an individual not seeing eye to eye with another individual etc, but this perplexes me.... What are people getting out of this?

Thoughts?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I had a theory that in some cases the " leader " was also there supplier, l may have been wrong, but not all the time.

It was definatly the case with one popular member who got banned.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Trollin' for the lolin'


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've noticed a few kinda cliques and groups who seem to stick together and bait each other.
> 
> Now this is nothing new, its just new groups baiting each other instead of the ones of old. Eventually they will dissipate, and other groups will form, and they will taunt, goad and bait each other instead.
> 
> ...


forums good place to vent


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Milky said:


> I had a theory that in some cases the " leader " was also there supplier, l may have been wrong, but not all the time.
> 
> It was definatly the case with one popular member who got banned.


I'm UK-M's biggest supplier.

SUPPLIER OF THE LOLZ


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2 bulls cant reign in 1 pen and there's too many bulls tryin 2 reign on 1 forum


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Can I join the faction that has the coolest, smartest and best built people in it please?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think its genuine hate or even the slightest bit of bad blood, there's a lot of banter and some people (the minority) take sh*t far too seriously.

And if 3 people agree on something that doesn't automatically make them a gang or a clique.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> I had a theory that in some cases the " leader " was also there supplier, l may have been wrong, but not all the time.
> 
> It was definatly the case with one popular member who got banned.


Interesting. So who is our leader?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ConP said:


> Can I join the faction that has the coolest, smartest and best built people in it please?


Your Dark application will be sent to you via pm


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> Interesting. So who is our leader?


Morocco.

And he's been perma banned


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Interesting. So who is our leader?


Who said it was aimed at you ?

Very sensitive ATM Mish, something on your mind ?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Im a lone wolf prowling the forum and laughing when people argue .


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

Milky said:


> Who said it was aimed at you ?
> 
> Very sensitive ATM Mish, something on your mind ?


inb4 ban hammer


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GodOfHormones said:


> inb4 ban hammer


Why would l ban him ?

For some reason currently he seems to think everything l post refers to him or one of his buddies, l don't know why and l am concerned about his state of mind ATM.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Who said it was aimed at you ?
> 
> Very sensitive ATM Mish, something on your mind ?


Milky I'm not sensitive. I know you have an over active imagination and like to play e-poirot and often refer to me being in a wee gang so I'm interested in who you think is The Don.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Think LXM was the leader of one of the most low down, dirty, dangerous gangs in all the west :whistling:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've noticed a few kinda cliques and groups who seem to stick together and bait each other.
> 
> Now this is nothing new, its just new groups baiting each other instead of the ones of old. Eventually they will dissipate, and other groups will form, and they will taunt, goad and bait each other instead.
> 
> ...


Its human nature to form informal social structures. You notice it a lot in jobs. There is the clear formal structure but within groups of the same peer level they will form their own structure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informal_organization


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Milky I'm not sensitive. I know you have an over active imagination and like to play e-poirot and often refer to me being in a wee gang so I'm interested in who you think is The Don.


So you are in a gang, interesting.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Milky I'm not sensitive. I know you have an over active imagination and like to play e-poirot and often refer to me being in a wee gang so I'm interested in who you think is The Don.


Why are your jeans unzipped in your avvy....probably one of the more "original" avatars I have ever seen.  ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Think LXM was the leader of one of the most low down, dirty, dangerous gangs in all the west :whistling:


Chief Inspector LXM :lol:



ConP said:


> Why are your jeans unzipped in your avvy....probably one of the more "original" avatars I have ever seen.  ?


Easier access


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> So you are in a gang, interesting.


Surely this is what he's getting at..? He didn't say he was in a gang, but you just did for some strange reason :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

L11 said:


> Surely this is what he's getting at..? He didn't say he was in a gang, but you just did for some strange reason :confused1:


Did you read his post that l quoted ?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> Milky I'm not sensitive. I know you have an over active imagination and like to play e-poirot and often refer to me being in a wee gang so I'm interested in who you think is The Don.


In fairness, I thought he was referring to Raptor and the stuff that came out when he was banned


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ffs it's an internet forum not south central LA :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gummyp said:


> In fairness, I thought he was referring to Raptor and the stuff that came out when he was banned


no, no, no, its all about Mish mate, altho actually your spot on..


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

The only solution is distractions, where's ace when he's needed


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> So you are in a gang, interesting.


Milky you know I'm rolling fiddy deep


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Did you read his post that l quoted ?


This one?



Mish said:


> Milky I'm not sensitive. I know you have an over active imagination and like to play e-poirot and often refer to me being in a wee gang so I'm interested in who you think is The Don.


All I see here is him saying that you refer to him being in a gang.

I must be missing something.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

L11 said:


> This one?
> 
> All I see here is him saying that you refer to him being in a gang.
> 
> I must be missing something.


He also asked who was the leader of HIS gang before that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Interesting. So who is our leader?


 @L11


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

This thread is going to come of no good and should probably be closed. All it's going to comprise of is people accusing each other of one thing or another. It'll lead to arguments, the usual nut huggers and someone getting banned.

Cliques occur everywher in life, work, school, online, gym. Such is life.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Forgot about Raptor! Cvnt would have sold dbol in a primary school given half the chance :lol:

Sure was interesting to read about his bloodsport addictions


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> This thread is going to come of no good and should probably be closed. All it's going to comprise of is people accusing each other of one thing or another. It'll lead to arguments, the usual nut huggers and someone getting banned.
> 
> Cliques occur everywher in life, work, school, online, gym. Such is life.


Thing is, sometimes I like to come on forums to chat sh*t. I don't think every thread should have a "purpose", and sometimes some rambling is necessary.

Plus, is it a possibility that things would calm down if everyone could let off some steam instead of being frustrated by thread lockage everytime they want to air their opinion?

I propose a 1 day amnesty where everyone can say what they want


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

GodOfHormones said:


> This thread is going to come of no good and should probably be closed. All it's going to comprise of is people accusing each other of one thing or another. It'll lead to arguments, the usual nut huggers and someone getting banned.
> 
> Cliques occur everywher in life, work, school, online, gym. Such is life.


leading up to the race for mod

tensions are running high


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

L11 said:


> Thing is, sometimes I like to come on forums to chat sh*t. I don't think every thread should have a "purpose", and sometimes some rambling is necessary.
> 
> Plus, is it a possibility that things would calm down if everyone could let off some steam instead of being frustrated by thread lockage everytime they want to air their opinion?
> 
> I propose a 1 day amnesty where everyone can say what they want


Stick it in the suggestions forum mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ohno said:


> ffs it's an internet forum not south central LA :whistling:


who are the bloods and who are the crips?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

As the eternal bard once said...

Only the individually weak

Feel the need to clique...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> @L11


Milky if you want me to trawl your old posts referring to me being in a gang I will. But, it will result in you looking like a silly billy won't it?


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

L11 said:


> Thing is, sometimes I like to come on forums to chat sh*t. I don't think every thread should have a "purpose", and sometimes some rambling is necessary.
> 
> Plus, is it a possibility that things would calm down if everyone could let off some steam instead of being frustrated by thread lockage everytime they want to air their opinion?
> 
> I propose a 1 day amnesty where everyone can say what they want


90% of my posts are sh*t. That's what general chat is for :laugh: But accusing people of being dealers in public on a bodybuilding forum doesn't reflect well on the forum nor is it fair on the accused regardless of whether it's true or not (which is essentially all this thread is now about!)

Although I think I should be allowed to call who I want a cnut without the risk of the hammer :lol:


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

One of the reasons people will create drama on an online forum is to live vicariously through the forum.

Eg, Dave (hypothetical person) has nothing really interesting in his real life, no drama, no groups/enemies. So life's pretty boring. However Dave can have drama, the pack mentality, arguments and all the staple things which cause the human emotions that make us feel alive by doing this all on a forum. So he goes out of his way to.

Not saying this is the case for everyone, and this'll probably p*ss some people off but, hey, it's true for some I'm sure.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

resten said:


> Morocco.
> 
> And he's been perma banned


What for!?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Stick it in the suggestions forum mate :thumbup1:


I can't see the suggestion being approved!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Some people just have a fixation with there being some big steroid dealers on here who have a dozen or so disciples. It's actually quite embarrassing that some 'adults' have that mentality and will twist any wording to accommodate their train of thought.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

The problem isn't being in gangs or cliques or all that bollox , the forum is for people to meet and socialise which there doing , other people tend to get jealous when they see people having fun and along a bond,

Silly


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Milky if you want me to trawl your old posts referring to me being in a gang I will. But, it will result in you looking like a silly billy won't it?


Like l care mate seriously, now run along and whatsapp you mates to think of another comeback :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

To be fair @Mish you did say it in this thread first lol



Mish said:


> Interesting. So who is our leader?


I understand you were being sarcastic but still


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

shouldn't we be fighting gangs from other forums?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> Although I think I should be allowed to call who I want a cnut without the risk of the hammer :lol:


This.

I'm pretty sure when I first joined it was a bit more relaxed, I dunno if this is in my imagination


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

I've found one..

http://christianchat.com/christian-family-forum/

i think we could take these cvnts :2guns:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Katy said:


> I can't see the suggestion being approved!!


Not even for a couple of hours in non peak time?

2am-4am Every Sunday morning the swear ban gets lifted, and you can say whatever you want to whoever you want with no repercussions.

P.s I'm joking.

Unless you're gonna do it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> I've found one..
> 
> http://christianchat.com/christian-family-forum/
> 
> i think we could take these cvnts :2guns:


Think there is a nando's forum as well, bizarrely..


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

L11 said:


> Not even for a couple of hours in non peak time?
> 
> 2am-4am Every Sunday morning the swear ban gets lifted, and you can say whatever you want to whoever you want with no repercussions.
> 
> ...


For a moment there I thought you were serious! :laugh: I'm glad you can see it wouldn't happen


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Think there is a nando's forum as well, bizarrely..


i'm sure there's plenty of weird one's mate

although i wouldn't fancy having a go at the nandos firm, all that protein from the chicken, they're all bound to be hench :lol:

that being said i've had a look at the christian family forum and there seems to be some pretty mean tempered grannys trolling the place, i wouldn't fvcuk with them either


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> i'm sure there's plenty of weird one's mate
> 
> although i wouldn't fancy having a go at the nandos firm, all that protein from the chicken, they're all bound to be hench :lol:
> 
> that being said i've had a look at the christian family forum and there seems to be some pretty mean tempered grannys trolling the place, i wouldn't fvcuk with them either


I once did a thread about forums mate and some real weird sh*t came of it :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've noticed a few kinda cliques and groups who seem to stick together and bait each other.
> 
> Now this is nothing new, its just new groups baiting each other instead of the ones of old. Eventually they will dissipate, and other groups will form, and they will taunt, goad and bait each other instead.
> 
> ...


Well, generally speaking one cant have compassion, without understanding.

Perhaps some may be either misunderstood, or just slow:lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well, generally speaking one cant have compassion, without understanding.
> 
> Perhaps some may be either *misunderstood, or just slow* :lol:


I can assure you, the two are not mutually exclusive


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> I once did a thread about forums mate and some real weird sh*t came of it :lol:


Yea, I remember that...there's one that's about guys who have rubber dolls, take them on holiday & go to conventions.

Think it's on the South Coast...near Worthing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Yea, I remember that...there's one that's about guys who have rubber dolls, take them on holiday & go to conventions.
> 
> Think it's on the South Coast...near Worthing.


I closed it because one post freaked me right out, but l also remember one about sneaky pictures and one about people who soil themselves in public for fun :confused1:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Yea, I remember that...there's one that's about guys who have rubber dolls, take them on holiday & go to conventions.
> 
> Think it's on the South Coast...near Worthing.


i saw a documentary i think on the rubber doll dude, he had a proper family and all that jazz but the house was full of all these creepy lifesize realistic dolls that were apparently also members of the family, the most disconcerting part from what i remember is that most of the dolls were young girls, so fcuked up!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ohno said:


> i saw a documentary i think on the rubber doll dude, he had a proper family and all that jazz but the house was full of all these creepy lifesize realistic dolls that were apparently also members of the family, the most disconcerting part from what i remember is that most of the dolls were young girls, so fcuked up!


Ofc later, I guess they have to wash the dolls as well.....

*pukes*


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Can someone update me please? Cant we swear at all now or just swear at people? Why is everyone arguing just lately? Its only words on a screen.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> i saw a documentary i think on the rubber doll dude, he had a proper family and all that jazz but the house was full of all these creepy lifesize realistic dolls that were apparently also members of the family, the most disconcerting part from what i remember is that most of the dolls were young girls, so fcuked up!


Are you saying he used these youngster dolls for sexual purposes or just as a make believe family ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol of course there are factions and groups as in life. Why some might be at war, I don't know, not on here that much these days

But really....why the pretence that their isn't? I don't get it. It's pretty clear there is groups. Why beat around the bush?

Your leader @Mish? At my guess would be @resten lol. Your 'crew' do u really need me to tell u? :lol:

Btw I got nothing against anyone here, mods, darkness, team bellend, whatever lol I genuinely don't care. I like people from all sides, I also dislike people from all sides that's life.

And I roll alone homie lol!

All of the above is said to promote truth and realistic opinion. Not to offend or to bait, just be open and realistic.

Do any of u actually believe that there aren't groups or gangs? (That's to anyone)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yea, I remember that...there's one that's about guys who have rubber dolls, take them on holiday & go to conventions.
> 
> Think it's on the South Coast...near Worthing.


Havin subtle digs at members you've put on your ignore list?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol of course there are factions and groups as in life. Why some might be at war, I don't know, not on here that much these days
> 
> But really....why the pretence that their isn't? I don't get it. It's pretty clear there is groups. Why beat around the bush?
> 
> ...


Just because I'm probably the most vocal, doesn't mean I'm the "leader". TD is what communism never could be. Everyone is equal.

There's a lot of people in the "crew" who don't get involved at all. It's always funny when someone who seems to hate our clique ends up repping people having no idea they're part of the team


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

What/who exactly is team darkness


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Havin subtle digs at members you've put on your ignore list?


Not in the slightest.

If I wanted to get back at someone I wouldn't waste my energy in doing so.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Are you saying he used these youngster dolls for sexual purposes or just as a make believe family ?


well he had a family of his own from what i remember, a wife and 2-3 kids but then all these extra realistic dolls made out of some special compound of rubber and plastic or some sh1t to make them a life like as possible, the guy seemed proper weird and creepy and like i said most of the dolls that were being treated as part of the family were young girls dressed in very innapropriote attire, imo anyway, i think they were from texas, like the deep south not that i'm adhering to any sterotypes or anything :whistling:

it's a big accusation to say they were being used for sexual purposes so i wouldn't want to say something in public about someone i don't know based on speculation, and i certainly don't know for sure, but i definently have an opinion as to whether or not they were being used sexually


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> What exactly is team darkness


Group of *******, talkin ****** tales of robbery, adultery and fried chicken I assume


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol of course there are factions and groups as in life. Why some might be at war, I don't know, not on here that much these days
> 
> But really....why the pretence that their isn't? I don't get it. It's pretty clear there is groups. Why beat around the bush?
> 
> ...


Stan for mod!!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I genuinely don't care. I like people from all sides,
> 
> And I roll alone homie lol!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Group of *******, talkin ****** tales of robbery, adultery and fried chicken I assume


In all seriousness, it's a group of 28 people from here with similar views all in the same whatsapp group.

There's nothing sinister about it, we don't sit plotting about UKM, we don't coordinate strikes. Today has been mostly spent discussing where to buy the best cookies.

Quite why so many people get such sandy crevices at the thought of it confuses me somewhat.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

resten said:


> Just because I'm probably the most vocal, doesn't mean I'm the "leader". TD is what communism never could be. Everyone is equal.
> 
> There's a lot of people in the "crew" who don't get involved at all. It's always funny when someone who seems to hate our clique ends up repping people having no idea they're part of the team


Like I said m8, got no problem with it. Just don't see the point in pretending it doesn't exist. That's all, pointless charade.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Like I said m8, got no problem with it. Just don't see the point in pretending it doesn't exist. That's all, pointless charade.


See post above  It does exist, but no one should really give a fvck about it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Stan for mod!!


I hope u r not inferring that I'm a brown nose like the other thread?? You know me better than that!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> well he had a family of his own from what i remember, a wife and 2-3 kids but then all these extra realistic dolls made out of some special compound of rubber and plastic or some sh1t to make them a life like as possible, the guy seemed proper weird and creepy and like i said most of the dolls that were being treated as part of the family were young girls dressed in very innapropriote attire, imo anyway, i think they were from texas, like the deep south not that i'm adhering to any sterotypes or anything :whistling:
> 
> it's a big accusation to say they were being used for sexual purposes so i wouldn't want to say something in public about someone i don't know based on speculation, and i certainly don't know for sure, but i definently have an opinion as to whether or not they were being used sexually


I meant did it come out in this documentary mate.

I think it was a documentary again from texas where people had "monkey babies ", dressed them, the lot...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


> In all seriousness, it's a group of 28 people from here with similar views all in the same whatsapp group.
> 
> There's nothing sinister about it, we don't sit plotting about UKM, we don't coordinate strikes. Today has been mostly spent discussing where to buy the best cookies.
> 
> Quite why so many people get such sandy crevices at the thought of it confuses me somewhat.


28? That's probably over half the active regular posters on this board


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

resten said:


> In all seriousness, it's a group of 28 people from here with similar views all in the same whatsapp group.
> 
> There's nothing sinister about it, we don't sit plotting about UKM, we don't coordinate strikes. Today has been mostly spent discussing where to buy the best cookies.
> 
> Quite why so many people get such sandy crevices at the thought of it confuses me somewhat.


I'm just jealous because my mrs won't let me have whatsapp lol


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

resten said:


> In all seriousness, it's a group of 28 people from here with similar views all in the same whatsapp group.


we've finally got proof, get him!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

every single internet forum you care to visit there will be several groups of people with a bond to each other, and the bigger the forum the worst it is, on some the admins are solidly behind one group or another and so are the mods, you either play the game and try to get accepted by them or it's good bye..lol....end of the day it's human nature.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

luther1 said:


> 28? That's probably over half the active regular posters on this board


That's the rewarding part :lol: When folk who are so vocally against the group rep group members who say negative things about TD in jest.

You should consider joining Luther1. Come to the dark side


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol of course there are factions and groups as in life. Why some might be at war, I don't know, not on here that much these days
> 
> But really....why the pretence that their isn't? I don't get it. It's pretty clear there is groups. Why beat around the bush?
> 
> ...


So using Milky's definition of gang leader are you accusing Resten of dealing steroids?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

resten said:


> In all seriousness, it's a group of 28 people from here with similar views all in the same whatsapp group.
> 
> There's nothing sinister about it, we don't sit plotting about UKM, we don't coordinate strikes. Today has been mostly spent discussing where to buy the best cookies.
> 
> Quite why so many people get such sandy crevices at the thought of it confuses me somewhat.


28??? Last I heard it was 20!! There must have been a recruitment drive

As for it bein sinister and cunnin I don't for 1 minute think you or who ever is in your group of friends would be sad enough to sit down and discuss tactical posting strikes

But discussion of cookies sounds pretty mundane unless they're millies in which case they're worthy of in depth discussion. The cookie cupcakes are particularly nom nom nom


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Im too Gangsta for Gangs.Or just a lonely sad fvck


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

L11 said:


> Not even for a couple of hours in non peak time?
> 
> 2am-4am Every Sunday morning the swear ban gets lifted, and you can say whatever you want to whoever you want with no repercussions.
> 
> ...


A swear word ban is pathetic on an over 18s forum. Especially when people say stuff thinks like d!ck, cvnt fvck.

Obvious what's being said and just daft


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


> That's the rewarding part :lol: When folk who are so vocally against the group rep group members who say negative things about TD in jest.
> 
> You should consider joining Luther1. Come to the dark side


As much as I'd loved to mate I've actually got a bit of a life going on. Maybe 20 years ago


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> I meant did it come out in this documentary mate.
> 
> I think it was a documentary again from texas where people had "monkey babies ", dressed them, the lot...


nah it was just a documentary from what i can remember on strange and eccentric families

i think there were some other families who had other weird obsessions/hobbies in it

but from what i remember they tried to make out when showing this family that maybe something more untoward was going on, that's what i remember taking from it anyway

they're probably famous, i'll have a google see if i can find something about them


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> See post above  * It does exist,* but no one should really give a fvck about it


 @jon-kent It doesn't exist!!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mills91 said:


> A swear word ban is pathetic on an over 18s forum. Especially when people say stuff thinks like d!ck, cvnt fvck.
> 
> Obvious what's being said and just daft


Was discussed before. It's because sponsors might not be happy seeing their products next to such fruity language


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> @jon-kent It doesn't exist!!!


Elite selling crew !!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mish said:


> So using Milky's definition of gang leader are you accusing Resten of dealing steroids?


From looking at his posts Resten doesn't have the tenacity to push weight, he'd be the one getting scammed :laugh:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> 28??? Last I heard it was 20!! There must have been a recruitment drive
> 
> As for it bein sinister and cunnin I don't for 1 minute think you or who ever is in your group of friends would be sad enough to sit down and discuss tactical posting strikes
> 
> But discussion of cookies sounds pretty mundane unless they're millies in which case they're worthy of in depth discussion. The cookie cupcakes are particularly nom nom nom


LOVE Millie's cookies, especially when they are still a bit warm.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> So using Milky's definition of gang leader are you accusing Resten of dealing steroids?


I said l had a theory, at what point did l give it as fact ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ConP said:


> Can I join the faction that has the coolest, smartest and best built people in it please?


You had a chance to add me from post 1 but now sorry I wont allow it:whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mish said:


> So using Milky's definition of gang leader are you accusing Resten of dealing steroids?


Why would I use Milkys definition when I can just use the generally accepted definition.? Lol

FTR that means no, I'm not saying anyone is doing anything u toward


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> From looking at his posts Resten doesn't have the tenacity to push weight, he'd be the one getting scammed :laugh:


A posh boy like me doesn't have the street smarts


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I hope u r not inferring that I'm a brown nose like the other thread?? You know me better than that!


Never mate. Your impartial post was worthy of bein written by a mod

Sensible view point


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:yawn: :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

resten said:


> A posh boy like me doesn't have the street smarts


Posh boy like you would get eaten onroad


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> In all seriousness, it's a group of 28 people from here with similar views all in the same whatsapp group.
> 
> There's nothing sinister about it, we don't sit plotting about UKM, we don't coordinate strikes. Today has been mostly spent discussing where to buy the best cookies.
> 
> Quite why so many people get such sandy crevices at the thought of it confuses me somewhat.


How can you possibly have a live text conversation with 28 people! 5 or 6 is impossible to follow unless I'm doing nothing else and that's just planning a night out! You must have too much free time


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kimball said:


> How can you possibly have a live text conversation with 28 people! 5 or 6 is impossible to follow unless I'm doing nothing else and that's just planning a night out! You must have too much free time


He works from home I think I remember him sayin... but I'm in a few relatively large group chats and its pretty simple to follow if you're able to read


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> How can you possibly have a live text conversation with 28 people! 5 or 6 is impossible to follow unless I'm doing nothing else and that's just planning a night out! You must have too much free time


Lol I manage it!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> How can you possibly have a live text conversation with 28 people! 5 or 6 is impossible to follow unless I'm doing nothing else and that's just planning a night out! You must have too much free time


Do you really think everyone would follow every single message posted? No.

And people come and go. Some won't be active for a few days, some will be at work etc. 28 people are not active at all times.

Your invite must have got lost in the post...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Do you really think everyone would follow every single message posted? No.
> 
> And people come and go. Some won't be active for a few days, some will be at work etc. 28 people are not active at all times.
> 
> Your invite must have got lost in the post...


It's ok I couldn't follow it anyway, but thanks for the offer

Just a thought....why don't you make you're sig Heath and mish like this

and save them some clicks?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

resten said:


> Your invite must have got lost in the post...


Dem feels :lol:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

resten said:


> Do you really think everyone would follow every single message posted? No.
> 
> And people come and go. Some won't be active for a few days, some will be at work etc. 28 people are not active at all times.
> 
> Your invite must have got lost in the post...


Ha mine too.... I guess.... Oh.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> He works from home I think I remember him sayin... but I'm in a few relatively large group chats and its pretty simple to follow if you're able to read


I've only ever tried it on Facebook messenger when we're planning an event of some sort, I'm normally ok at reading, lol, but genuinely lose track. Think it would just irritate me.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Kimball said:


> It's ok I couldn't follow it anyway, but thanks for the offer


I'd rather drag my cock and balls slowly through 2 miles of broken glass whilst a colony of fire ants made themselves at home in my rectum than have you in the group


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

resten said:


> In all seriousness, it's a group of 28 people from here with similar views all in the same whatsapp group.
> 
> There's nothing sinister about it, we don't sit plotting about UKM, we don't coordinate strikes. Today has been mostly spent discussing where to buy the best cookies.
> 
> Quite why so many people get such sandy crevices at the thought of it confuses me somewhat.


That's fair enough, grown men discussing the tastiest cookie, but not that long back another forum member was ridiculed for posting what he bought at the local supermarket, all this was in a new thread @Laurieloz had made. And if I'm right in remembering it was closed and spoilt by certain members.

Before anybody takes the pi$$ out of someone else! look in the ****ing mirror.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> That's fair enough, grown men discussing the tastiest cookie, *but not that long back another forum member was ridiculed for posting what he bought at the local supermarket, all this was in a new thread @Laurieloz had made. And if I'm right in remembering it was closed and spoilt by certain members.*
> 
> Before anybody takes the pi$$ out of someone else! look in the ****ing mirror.


What would you like me to do about that?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

resten said:


> I'd rather drag my cock and balls slowly through 2 miles of broken glass whilst a colony of fire ants made themselves at home in my rectum than have you in the group


i feel exactly the same way about having to read one of his posts when it pops up that he's quoted me

before you bunk in kimball no i'm not in their whatsapp team or whatever


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Kimball said:


> It's ok I couldn't follow it anyway, but thanks for the offer
> 
> Just a thought....why don't you make you're sig Heath and mish like this
> 
> and save them some clicks?


Likewise you could ask all the Mods to put your name and a wee picture of your tongue in their sigs


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Inb4 the lock :whistling:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

There's a few things I don't understand about UK-M, but one thing that really baffles me is:

Why does everyone hate Kimball?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

L11 said:


> There's a few things I don't understand about UK-M, but one thing that really baffles me is:
> 
> Why does everyone hate Kimball?


I'm glad you noticed :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

L11 said:


> There's a few things I don't understand about UK-M, but one thing that really baffles me is:
> 
> Why does everyone hate Kimball?


I wouldn't say everyone mate, possibly 28 or so...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

L11 said:


> Why does everyone hate Kimball?


No ones got time for that sh!t on a Friday night


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> I wouldn't say everyone mate, possibly 28 or so...





luther1 said:


> 28? That's probably over half the active regular posters on this board


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

resten said:


> What would you like me to do about that?


Point being we all talk sh1t, but some think there above others.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@Kimball is a good guy no idea why the hate, perhaps because he just speaks whats on his tiny mind, sorry bit of bants there m8 

@jon-kent the bearded one is foolin you all he aint in no group let alone leading one, he is RONIN which is if I recall the title given to masterless samurai.

Cliques exist everywhere just like minded people banding together through similar interests/humour. No need to feel threatened by any, if you have a problem with a member deal with that member and ignore his/her supports easier to do on a forum than it is real life.

I enjoy reading all the banter,mundane,ridiculous,serious threads on this forum. It certainly is diverse


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Jesus this is like a girls fight at primary school. Tit for tat lol

Gangs are just life....people with the same train of thought get together and others don't get it.

At the end of the day am sure no one will lose sleep over it.......it's the Internet


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

grant hunter said:


> Jesus this is like a girls fight at primary school. Tit for tat lol
> 
> Gangs are just life....people with the same train of thought get together and others don't get it.
> 
> At the end of the day am sure no one will lose sleep over it.......it's the Internet


Our gang is the best though


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

resten said:


> Our gang is the best though


There always has to be one that is the best.

A want in


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mish said:


> Likewise you could ask all the Mods to put your name and a wee picture of your tongue in their sigs


They won't old grumpy mush, I've asked, such a pity ace got banned again


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

resten said:


> Our gang is the best though


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Too many shots flying tonight


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> @Kimball is a good guy no idea why the hate, perhaps because he just speaks whats on his tiny mind, sorry bit of bants there m8
> 
> @jon-kent the bearded one is foolin you all he aint in no group let alone leading one, he is RONIN which is if I recall the title given to masterless samurai.
> 
> ...


It's just because I won't join in with the adoration mate. It causes me so many sleepless nights.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

How the fcuk do you get stuff on here rather than a link??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


>


Who is Gary glitter then ?

Oh and learn to embed you muppet :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Kimball said:


> They won't old grumpy mush, I've asked, such a pity ace got banned again


Very good Trevor


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Who is Gary glitter then ?
> 
> Oh and learn to embed you muppet :lol:


I dont know how to, didnt have technology such as that when i were a lad! :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@tkd67 I saw a mention notification which has diverted me to this thread which seems all bitter and nastiness.

I don't know why that has to go on in this forum.

You're defending me (which I'm pleased about). What thread was it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> I dont know how to, didnt have technology such as that when i were a lad! :tongue:


third icon from the left, looks like a film real click on that, paste the link, job done.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

L11 said:


> There's a few things I don't understand about UK-M, but one thing that really baffles me is:
> 
> Why does everyone hate Kimball?


Not really sure mate, can't say it overly concerns me. Does surprise me how short peoples memories are about pms sent offering things.

Thing is I'd happily protect friends, and I've a fair few on here, but wtf would I bother not forwarding those pms from some random irritation on the internet, it's very tempting sometimes


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Milky said:


> Who said it was aimed at you ?
> 
> Very sensitive ATM Mish, something on your mind ?


maybe he is the leader


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

lukeee said:


> How the fcuk do you get stuff on here rather than a link??


click on the video icon next to the picture one and paste the link in there


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Not really sure mate, can't say it overly concerns me. Does surprise me how short peoples memories are about pms sent offering things.
> 
> Thing is I'd happily protect friends, and I've a fair few on here, but wtf would I bother not forwarding those pms from some random irritation on the internet, it's very tempting sometimes


Mate I have no idea what the f*ck you're talking about in this post, was it even directed to me?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think banter on here between some members is hilarious, I'm sure a PL doesn't give a fuq if someone calls him fat, likewise for a bodybuilder being called skinny, what I do think is out of order is when wives or girlfriends get bought into it, as then it really gets personal.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> click on the video icon next to the picture one and paste the link in there


Youse lot a gunna regret telling me this when i start posting all kinds of sh!t


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

L11 said:


> Mate I have no idea what the f*ck you're talking about in this post, was it even directed to me?


Not directed at you in the slightest, just a response to your question. Not sure I've ever interacted with you before


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

L11 said:


> There's a few things I don't understand about UK-M, but one thing that really baffles me is:
> 
> Why does everyone hate Kimball?


who hates Kimball ? I thought he was one of the alright ones


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> @tkd67 I saw a mention notification which has diverted me to this thread which seems all bitter and nastiness.
> 
> I don't know why that has to go on in this forum.
> 
> You're defending me (which I'm pleased about). What thread was it?


Not sure, being an old [email protected] like myself my memory lacks somewhat...

Probably thinking of I'm straight 2. Or that other banter thread, that was high jacked by grown men who discuss cookies on whatsapp.

Fvck knows :laugh:

Point being we all discuss ****e, so what.

Personally I hate everyone equally, being an individual :yawn:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It's been fun as ever but need to get ready to go out. All enjoy your evenings


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

L11 said:


> There's a few things I don't understand about UK-M, but one thing that really baffles me is:
> 
> Why does everyone hate Kimball?


I don't think anyone hates him, he's just a bit of a white night.

(No hate Kimball, just giving what I think is the answer  )


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> who hates Kimball ? I thought he was one of the alright ones


What's an alright one ?

Someone with a few tats and there bolloks hanging out ?

Just sayin


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Not directed at you in the slightest, just a response to your question. Not sure I've ever interacted with you before


Urgh, dont think L11 is into none of that mate fftopic:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> What's an alright one ?
> 
> Someone with a few tats and there bolloks hanging out ?
> 
> *Just sayin*


what exactly are you 'just sayin' ? makes no sense mate :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@mills91

give it up, if you don't like the swear filter take it up with the owner of the board, his forum, his rules.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Milky said:


> I once did a thread about forums mate and some real weird sh*t came of it :lol:


Oh no was that the one with the dog lovers forum and the one about the religious nut who checked his daughter's hymen regularly? There are some odd uns about :sad:



resten said:


> In all seriousness, it's a group of 28 people from here with similar views all in the same whatsapp group.
> 
> There's nothing sinister about it, we don't sit plotting about UKM, we don't coordinate strikes. Today has been mostly spent discussing where to buy the best cookies.
> 
> Quite why so many people get such sandy crevices at the thought of it confuses me somewhat.


Like Freemasons then? 

Whatsapp does my head in - I get messages saying I have to pay for it, then I don't then it's out of date...wish they'd make their minds up..



L11 said:


> There's a few things I don't understand about UK-M, but one thing that really baffles me is:
> 
> Why does everyone hate Kimball?


I don't...but then I don't really hate anyone (at least that's here currently)



mills91 said:


> The fvcking cvnts. Gunna get my d1ck out and shove it up their sh1tty ar5es... [email protected]! FVCKK!!
> 
> Wonder if my cunning code above can be cracked by anyone


It's because it's not an over 18s forum.....admit the filter annoys me though


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> what exactly are you 'just sayin' ? makes no sense mate :confused1:


Not sure how to re post, makes perfect sense to me

What makes someone alright.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like kimball  .

The team/gang sh1t was boring as hell with team alpha and it's equally as boring now. Luckily I only usually post in members journals now where I don't see it as much.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I'd like to say I understand better now, but I don't :lol:

So there's a group of 28 ppl who are in a whatsapp group off here? Seemingly sharing/discussing with each other what ppl have said to them in rep comments about other people from the groups comments, and pretending not to be in the whatsapp group so that they can do this?

On the surface, that does sound a bit playground-ish.... Or maybe it's just that other people have massively more free time on their hands than I do and that's why I don't get it lol!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Not sure, being an old [email protected] like myself my memory lacks somewhat...
> 
> Probably thinking of I'm straight 2. Or that other banter thread, that was high jacked by grown men who discuss cookies on whatsapp.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Okay.

Thing is...At the moment there are three threads concerning Mods.

The guys do a good job.

Basically UK-M is for training interest and a selection of various offshoots like Gen Con - which should be the lounge room, a retreat in which to rekax and air our views.

Trouble is, increasingly it ends up as a place for pent-up frustation, backbiting and occasionally viilent threatening behavour.

What the fook (sic) is wrong with people??

The 'brown nose' thing is nonsense. If people are that sad that they actually depend on this site for their lifeline, unable to tear themselves away from their PCs, that is desperate!

The other thread involving a Mod, @hackskii , is so refreshingly positive. Ir's a joy to read.

At the end he talks about his workmate who has cancer and terrible depression.

Get things into perspective guys.

Why not just enjoy the Gen Con area and be NICE?!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Not sure how to re post, makes perfect sense to me
> 
> What makes someone alright.


what makes someone alright to me probably wouldn't make them seem alright to you... what makes you want to be friends with the people you are ? the answer to that is the answer to your question


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well, I'd like to say I understand better now, but I don't :lol:
> 
> So there's a group of 28 ppl who are in a whatsapp group off here? Seemingly sharing/discussing with each other what ppl have said to them in rep comments about other people from the groups comments, and pretending not to be in the whatsapp group so that they can do this?
> 
> On the surface, that does sound a bit playground-ish.... Or maybe it's just that other people have massively more free time on their hands than I do and that's why I don't get it lol!


Playground-ish that 28 people who've all met on here happen to discuss what they all have in common? Amongst many other things, of course.

What's playground-ish is that people really seem to give a fvck about it.

Obviously the people in the group give a fvck, we've shared some deep moments - but everyone else?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've noticed a few kinda cliques and groups who seem to stick together and bait each other.
> 
> Now this is nothing new, its just new groups baiting each other instead of the ones of old. Eventually they will dissipate, and other groups will form, and they will taunt, goad and bait each other instead.
> 
> ...


Some people need to be followers and some need to be get their alpha egos strokes like in a schoolyard. These people always gravitate toward each other. It's fcukin sad tbh. If you post enough to be in a clique you need to get a life IMO.

In conclusion the problem is people spending too much time on the internet and not having a real life


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> what makes someone alright to me probably wouldn't make them seem alright to you... what makes you want to be friends with the people you are ? the answer to that is the answer to your question


Well played sir


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

there's a lot of b1tchy cnuts who start on about anything. They usually end up ganging up and latch on to any smartass (thick as sh1t) comment and generally annoy the sh1t out of some poor dude trying to have a normal convo!

My theory is they have no bollox in life and they don't even have pretend Internet bollox on them to keyboard warrior alone


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. Okay.
> 
> Thing is...At the moment there are three threads concerning Mods.
> 
> ...


I personally don't give a fvck about this group stuff. I find team bell end/darkness (wateva the fvck) funny. There are some witty guys in that group who post some funny sh1t.

But as for everyone just being overly nice, it just sounds boring. If people have a problem with each other why shouldn't they air it out? Me and my mates slate each other all the time, it's about having the craic. And if someone can't handle it don't go online, because your obviously to delicate for it.

This isnt directed at you loz.

I like Kimball, just sayin


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

resten said:


> Playground-ish that 28 people who've all met on here happen to discuss what they all have in common? Amongst many other things, of course.
> 
> What's playground-ish is that people really seem to give a fvck about it.
> 
> Obviously the people in the group give a fvck, we've shared some deep moments - but everyone else?


Well I can't claim to understand why they care (unless they think they are the subject of discussion and ridicule maybe?), but I must admit, I definitely view animosity from both sides....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> there's a lot of b1tchy cnuts who start on about anything. They usually end up ganging up and latch on to any smartass (thick as sh1t) comment and generally annoy the sh1t out of some poor dude trying to have a normal convo!
> 
> My theory is they have no bollox in life and they don't even have pretend Internet bollox on them to keyboard warrior alone


your t-shirt is sooooooooooooooooooo last year


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

barsnack said:


> your t-shirt is sooooooooooooooooooo last year


I'll edit and insert a whitty reply when my mates text back!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Also... Why was Morocco perma banned, I liked him, he's local and we share similar music tastes.

Btw, just had a silky smooth poo  now foods super enzymes are awesome to me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love this board.......

Oh, sorry, wrong thread:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I personally don't give a fvck about this group stuff. I find team bell end/darkness (wateva the fvck) funny. There are some witty guys in that group who post some funny sh1t.
> 
> But as for everyone just being overly nice, it just sounds boring. If people have a problem with each other why shouldn't they air it out? Me and my mates slate each other all the time, it's about having the craic. And if someone can't handle it don't go online, because their obviously to delicate for it.
> 
> ...


A problem with each other, why not air it out.

What the fuk was wrong with some bloke sayin what they had bought in a supermarket that day.

In a thread where only certain posters actually posted in, there were no swinging dick alpha males in sight, but it was found by a certain few and closed.

Obviously @Laurieloz has some attraction, to actually root that thread out and get it closed.

Fuk all this gang/ group ****e you can smell it a mile.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

It's Friday lads and you want to talk about this sh1t


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> A problem with each other, why not air it out.
> 
> What the fuk was wrong with some bloke sayin what they had bought in a supermarket that day.
> 
> ...


But weren't all of the posters in the 'I'm Straight' thread a gang. All the posters in the '45' thread are gang, of which you are a member of both.

A gang is just a group of people with similar interests, i really can't fathom why so many people on here are butt hurt and mad because some posters on here are friends off the forum. The people complaining and whining about this are same people who say the 'gangs' have too much time on their hands, on the contrary, if you are complaining about people online being friends with one another off the forum then it's you who's got too much time on your hands.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I love this board.......
> 
> Oh, sorry, wrong thread:lol:


Hackskii for mod!!!!

Dohhh


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> But weren't all of the posters in the 'I'm Straight' thread a gang. All the posters in the '45' thread are gang, of which you are a member of both.
> 
> A gang is just a group of people with similar interests, i really can't fathom why so many people on here are butt hurt and mad because some posters on here are friends off the forum. The people complaining and whining about this are same people who say the 'gangs' have too much time on their hands, on the contrary, if you are complaining about people online being friends with one another off the forum then it's you who's got too much time on your hands.


Who wrote that for you @Mish


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Fcuk me...were do these people find the time to form groups to wage internet war?

I mean with work, training, diet and family and the odd shiit that goes wrong i hardly have time to scratch my ar53....i have to book time with the mrs to get a leg over....16/11/13: 12am to 2pm "Sahg wife"

Please some one give me your free time so that i may sit on my ar5e and type on a computer for amusement......on second thoughts maybe not, sound fcuking boring tbh


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Also... Why was Morocco perma banned, I liked him, he's local and we share similar music tastes.
> 
> Btw, just had a silky smooth poo  now foods super enzymes are awesome to me.


Technically there was no official reason he was banned, it was said he just seemed to cause trouble even tho he didn't nothing to technically warrant the ban


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ guys grow up for fvcks sake its an internet muscle forum where people come here to look for advice to gain better bbodies and health, God knows what newbies on here must be thinking!

ain't you got nothing better to do with your lives


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> Who wrote that for you @Mish


Team Darkness Director of Communications, Milky.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I personally don't give a fvck about this group stuff. I find team bell end/darkness (wateva the fvck) funny. There are some witty guys in that group who post some funny sh1t.
> 
> But as for everyone just being overly nice, it just sounds boring. If people have a problem with each other why shouldn't they air it out? Me and my mates slate each other all the time, it's about having the craic. And if someone can't handle it don't go online, because your obviously to delicate for it.
> 
> ...


No worries mate...and I never mentioned Kimball


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> But weren't all of the posters in the 'I'm Straight' thread a gang. All the posters in the '45' thread are gang, of which you are a member of both.
> 
> A gang is just a group of people with similar interests, i really can't fathom why so many people on here are butt hurt and mad because some posters on here are friends off the forum. The people complaining and whining about this are same people who say the 'gangs' have too much time on their hands, on the contrary, if you are complaining about people online being friends with one another off the forum then it's you who's got too much time on your hands.


****ing great that.

But being so mental myself, you have no idea what the fuk I think about the ppl I try to defend.

Gonna think positively now, for the remainder :innocent:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Technically there was no official reason he was banned, it was said he just seemed to cause trouble even tho he didn't nothing to technically warrant the ban


Similar to a bagder cull..some people aint fussed about them and some want them dead


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> Team Darkness Director of Communications, Milky.


I dont believe for a second milky has stepped out of the light and into the darkness, you're an intelligent man tbf mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Similar to a bagder cull..some people aint fussed about them and some want them dead


I love badgers with there striped coats and wet noses :wink:


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Similar to a bagder cull..some people aint fussed about them and some want them dead


Hahahaha!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

tkd67 said:


> I love badgers with there striped coats and wet noses :wink:


I liked morocco too not sure about his garments or wet nose lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> I dont believe for a second milky has stepped out of the light and into the darkness, you're an intelligent man tbf mate


There comes a time in every man's life when curiosity gets the better of him and he peers over the fence at that green grass.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Similar to a bagder cull..some people aint fussed about them and some want them dead


So it's a class struggle then? The tories want to kill the badgers & the lefties don't...but even with that, it's all about being popular.

I don't need external affirmation...like some appear to.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mish said:


> There comes a time in every man's life when curiosity gets the better of him and he peers over the fence at that green grass.


But is the grass greener than from whence he peers?

Levels mish... dem depths!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> There comes a time in every man's life when curiosity gets the better of him and he peers over the fence at that green grass.


Yeah because l need my being on this earth justifying by a load of dick splashes.... :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> But is the grass greener than from whence he peers?
> 
> Levels mish... dem depths!


My grass is so green its sickly mate.

My beautiful granddaughter sat on my lap watching teletubbies, my life couldn't be better.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> My grass is so green its sickly mate.
> 
> My beautiful granddaughter sat on my lap watching teletubbies, my life couldn't be better.


What more could a man ask for??


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

latblaster said:


> So it's a class struggle then? The tories want to kill the badgers & the lefties don't...but even with that, it's all about being popular.
> 
> *I don't need external affirmation...like some appear to.*


You going to have to help me out here..I cant keep up with your subliminal messages


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> No worries mate...and I never mentioned Kimball


Yeah man I know. Someone just asked why everyone hates him and I don't lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> What more could a man ask for??


beautiful wife, lovely home, 2 cars, nice holidays, job l like and money in the bank, yeah its all good this end mate.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

The grass always looks greener from our side, however if we watered our own damned grass it would be just as green if not greener


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> My beautiful granddaughter sat on my lap watching teletubbies, my life couldn't be better.


Hah, you have someone there to explain the plot to you


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> A problem with each other, why not air it out.
> 
> What the fuk was wrong with some bloke sayin what they had bought in a supermarket that day.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what thread you are talking about mate. And as I said I don't care.

I just fvck about on here while I'm watching tv as I have a very short attention span. I don't take it too seriously


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> Hah, you have someone there to explain the plot to you


You know what mate, l come home, she grabs my hand walks me to my fridge where she knows the jammie wagon wheels are, we sit down and share one and when its done she puts her hands in the air and says " gone "....

I fu*king love coming home to her.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You going to have to help me out here..I cant keep up with your subliminal messages


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> What more could a man ask for??





Milky said:


> beautiful wife, lovely home, 2 cars, nice holidays, job l like and money in the bank, yeah its all good this end mate.


Forgot the sex man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Forgot the sex man


Oh yeah coz l don't get any.. :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Fcuk me...were do these people find the time to form groups to wage internet war?
> 
> I mean with work, training, diet and family and the odd shiit that goes wrong i hardly have time to scratch my ar53....i have to book time with the mrs to get a leg over....16/11/13: 12am to 2pm "Sahg wife"
> 
> Please some one give me your free time so that i may sit on my ar5e and type on a computer for amusement......on second thoughts maybe not, sound fcuking boring tbh


She gets a full 2hours???? I'm impressed !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

10 pages and I still haven't found the answer

Who does sell the best cookies ?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> She gets a full 2hours???? I'm impressed !!! :thumbup1:


Pretty sure thats 14 hours


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Breda said:


> But is the grass greener than from whence he peers?
> 
> Levels mish... dem depths!


Man, love the way you write.

Man, I have some really green grass, in fact when I smoke it, it gets me really high.

anyway, back on topic, which cookies? :lol:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Man, love the way you write.
> 
> Man, I have some really green grass, in fact when I smoke it, it gets me really high.
> 
> anyway, back on topic, which cookies? :lol:


X2

I think some people on here need to start blazing too.....:cool:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> beautiful wife, lovely home, 2 cars, nice holidays, job l like and money in the bank, yeah its all good this end mate.


2 cars a wife nice holidays and money in the bank. Still didn't bring me any bastard apple tea did you!?x


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Spragga said:


> X2
> 
> I think some people on here need to start blazing too.....:cool:


We should all take a leaf out of @The L Man 's book

(Pun intended  )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> 2 cars a wife nice holidays and money in the bank. Still didn't bring me any bastard apple tea did you!?x


You know what, its in my case l had forgot all about it, not the brand you asked for but you can have it if you still want it :thumbup1:


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> We should all take a leaf out of @The L Man 's book
> 
> (Pun intended  )


 :thumb:

God bless @The L Man


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mez said:


> 10 pages and I still haven't found the answer
> 
> Who does sell the best cookies ?


Pretty sure @Breda reckons its millies cookies ?!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> Pretty sure thats 14 hours


Correct! This guy is superman .


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

meow!!!!!!!!!!! claws out tonight kept me entertained while i curled a log out!! room for some more chicken now..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

" GLORY, GLORY GLORY HALLELUJAH "

Go on Elvis !!

That is all ...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Millie's cookies or sainaburys taste the difference white choc and raspberry are dam good.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Correct! This guy is superman .


VIAGRA MAN!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You going to have to help me out here..I cant keep up with your subliminal messages


I don't need people to like me to feel ok. I'm happy with myself.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Milky said:


> You know what, its in my case l had forgot all about it, not the brand you asked for but you can have it if you still want it :thumbup1:


Yes please.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tamara said:


> Yes please.


pm me your address and l will get Ms Milky to post it..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> VIAGRA MAN!!


Meh :no: cheat!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Man, love the way you write.
> 
> Man, I have some really green grass, in fact when I smoke it, it gets me really high.
> 
> anyway, back on topic, which cookies? :lol:


I can only think about the heights I used to reach when burnin the erbs you guna have to inhale some for me man

Millies cookies... you not got those in your ends?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Breda said:


> I can only think about the heights I used to reach when burnin the erbs you guna have to inhale some for me man
> 
> Millies cookies... you not got those in your ends?


Never even heard of them before.

But, I would try them, but if they are as good as the others suggest, then probably not a good idea, once high, I might not be able to stop:lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Pretty sure @Breda reckons its millies cookies ?!


Fukin right mate. Morrisons has nuthin on Millies


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Meh :no: cheat!!


NOT CHEATING ENHANCING LOL....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Never even heard of them before.
> 
> But, I would try them, but if they are as good as the others suggest, then probably not a good idea, once high, I might not be able to stop:lol:


You dont have to be high to get the munchies on these thats the problem. Once you start you dont stop till there's none left... then you go for the crumbs


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Only a woman could start all this bitching!! :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I just wrote one of my classic essay length posts on group psychology and accidentally clicked off the page and lost it... dammit, the wisdom this forum has just lost, but at least you have my humility to make up for it :innocent:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I don't need people to like me to feel ok. I'm happy with myself.


There you go mate, derogatory remarks designed to put people down finely veiled as innocent remarks. Your starting to get the hang of this whole Internet 'warring' thing.

Good for you


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> I can only think about the heights I used to reach when burnin the erbs you guna have to inhale some for me man
> 
> Millies cookies... you not got those in your ends?


Ahhhhh happy days but all good things eh!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I just wrote one of my classic essay length posts on group psychology and accidentally clicked off the page and lost it... dammit, the wisdom this forum has just lost, but at least you have my humility to make up for it :innocent:


I've always wondered if you really do type posts in real time or whether you have a folder of pre-written responses that you paste into relevant threads

edit* This is a compliment.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

@Breda too much bangarang ere n blackheart man....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Spragga said:


> @Breada too much bangarang ere n blackheart man....


Cud at least spell my name right... I always knew there was something yard bout you

Named after spragga benz by any chance?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> There you go mate, derogatory remarks designed to put people down finely veiled as innocent remarks. Your starting to get the hang of this whole Internet 'warring' thing.
> 
> Good for you


You appear not to have read what I was posting about. 

I really don't have the capacity to veil anything. If I wanted to insult anyone, which I do not, then I would.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I just wrote one of my classic essay length posts on group psychology and accidentally clicked off the page and lost it... dammit, the wisdom this forum has just lost, but at least you have my humility to make up for it :innocent:


You know everyone would just like it without readin it anyway so no real loss


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> What more could a man ask for??





Breda said:


> Cud at least spell my name right... I always knew there was something yard bout you
> 
> Named after spragga benz by any chance?


Dont let me switch up this into a dancehall ting!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DeskSitter said:


> It's Friday lads and you want to talk about this sh1t


Hey. Some of us don't have a life.

Don't judge! :lol:



Mish said:


> But weren't all of the posters in the 'I'm Straight' thread a gang. All the posters in the '45' thread are gang, of which you are a member of both.
> 
> A gang is just a group of people with similar interests, i really can't fathom why *so many people on here are butt hurt and mad because some posters on here are friends off the forum.* The people complaining and whining about this are same people who say the 'gangs' have too much time on their hands, on the contrary, if you are complaining about people online being friends with one another off the forum then it's you who's got too much time on your hands.


I'm friends with loads of people on here in real life, we don't group together and give pre-specified ppl a hard time though....



Milky said:


> " GLORY, GLORY GLORY HALLELUJAH "
> 
> Go on Elvis !!
> 
> That is all ...


1950's and early 1960's Elvis was without a shadow of a doubt, the most beautiful man that was ever on this earth!! :wub:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Dont let me switch up this into a dancehall ting!!


I got some of the finest spragga benz ready to drop on him. If he can find me dagga dat on 300 rounds riddim I'll b his spar 4 life


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

dtlv said:


> I just wrote one of my classic essay length posts on group psychology and accidentally clicked off the page and lost it... dammit, the wisdom this forum has just lost, but at least you have my humility to make up for it :innocent:


just post a gif of a jiggling katy perry, should act as a more than sufficiant substitute


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> I got some of the finest spragga benz ready to drop on him. If he can find me dagga dat on 300 rounds riddim I'll b his spar 4 life


Before you even start talk of riddim dem man need a breakdown of how riddims work yano :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wanna be in my

Gang

My gang my gang


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey. Some of us don't have a life.
> 
> Don't judge! :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah Zara we've got a wee list containing names of people on this forum we don't like. Each day we pick a new person, track their posts on the forum over a minimum of the previous 3 days. We then feed this data in to a program written by one of our more intelligent members, picking out buzz words and tagging and then collate the information and present it to the gang leader using a range of visually profound and thought provoking pie charts.

We then each load our keyboards with ammunition and commence bombing runs on these poor individuals who dare stand out from the crowd.

See how silly it sounds when it's written out?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Wanna be in my
> 
> Gang
> 
> My gang my gang


Not with a gay boy beard like that :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

L11 said:


> I've always wondered if you really do type posts in real time or whether you have a folder of pre-written responses that you paste into relevant threads
> 
> edit* This is a compliment.


Nope, the only folders I have on my pc are those for porn, pirated downloads, porn, my diet clients, porn, and my other online work... oh and another folder for porn. 



Breda said:


> You know everyone would just like it without readin it anyway so no real loss


That;s the only reason I post that way - write loads so people think it must be detailed and clever so they give me an easy like. It usually works too! :thumbup1:



ohno said:


> just post a gif of a jiggling katy perry, should act as a more than sufficiant substitute


Good call, just no way one of my essays can compete with a post of jiggling boobies.... and quite rightly too!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Got all that.... Just dropping more pum pum.!.!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tkd67 said:


> Not with a gay boy beard like that :whistling:


I love my beard it excentuates my desperate dan chin


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Before you even start talk of riddim dem man need a breakdown of how riddims work yano :lol:


Dun no you have 1 beat (riddim) and then you have a baga man voice their song pon the same version

So you could all have 20 man blazin fire over the same riddim track

Producers pimpin their talents to every man not just 1 man so they get more radio play and more play in the dance halls

Ah so riddims go


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Breda said:


> I got some of the finest spragga benz ready to drop on him. If he can find me dagga dat on 300 rounds riddim I'll b his spar 4 life


What does this mean?

I can't make out what it is you said there.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Dun no you have 1 beat (riddim) and then you have a baga man voice their song pon the same version
> 
> So you could all have 20 man blazin fire over the same riddim track
> 
> ...


Now you need to translate it so people like resten can understand


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yeah Zara we've got a wee list containing names of people on this forum we don't like. Each day we pick a new person, track their posts on the forum over a minimum of the previous 3 days. We then feed this data in to a program written by one of our more intelligent members, picking out buzz words and tagging and then collate the information and present it to the gang leader using a range of visually profound and thought provoking pie charts.
> 
> We then each load our keyboards with ammunition and commence bombing runs on these poor individuals who dare stand out from the crowd.


i don't give a sh1t if this is made up or not, i've have been joking about this gang thing this whole time but that sounds cool as fcuk!!

even though i'm 99.99% sure the above doesn't exist the mere possiblity that it does makes me wanna be team bellends tea boy for a trial period of 3 months just to get close to getting in the club

i was half way through reading it and although i was aware i sort of didn't have a clue about the technical intricacies it entailed but before i knew it i had a semi on

and even though i'm aware i'll be subjected to regular pictures of jon kents penis and resten's constant advances upon my anus if a group exists that even has the capacity to imagine such an idea they deserve nothing but universal veneration!

team bellend, @Mish you've inspired me, i'm gonna stop writing now because i'm getting a bit emotional, i've copied and pasted the above post and will sign of by saying thankyou, thankyou so much, you've changed my night, maybe my life :crying:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I just wrote one of my classic essay length posts on group psychology and accidentally clicked off the page and lost it... dammit, the wisdom this forum has just lost, but at least you have my humility to make up for it :innocent:


Tl;dr

Oh it wasn't 1000 paragraphs long?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hackskii said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> I can't make out what it is you said there.


Haha

I basically said if he could find me a beat (riddim called 300, track named dagga dat) I'll be his friend (spar) for life


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mish said:


> Yeah Zara we've got a wee list containing names of people on this forum we don't like. Each day we pick a new person, track their posts on the forum over a minimum of the previous 3 days. We then feed this data in to a program written by one of our more intelligent members, picking out buzz words and tagging and then collate the information and present it to the gang leader using a range of visually profound and thought provoking pie charts.
> 
> We then each load our keyboards with ammunition and commence bombing runs on these poor individuals who dare stand out from the crowd.
> 
> See how silly it sounds when it's written out?


Well it would, if that was what I had said.

What I said was a bunch of ppl giving a pre-specified person a hard time.

Example. You all have your wee group where you chat about who's ****ed you off recently or said something you don't like. Several of the group agree that said person is indeed objectionable in their eye or sympathise with your issue with said person. Subsequently said person starts getting less than favourable treatment and comments from other members of the group, this escalates and before you know it there is a culture of bullying and singling out individuals for a hard time.

See how silly you look now?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well it would, if that was what I had said.
> 
> What I said was a bunch of ppl giving a pre-specified person a hard time.
> 
> ...


yeah but you're not saying it with the same flowing elegence that mish did

first time a post has ever given me a full on erection (srs)


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

ohno said:


> i don't give a sh1t if this is made up or not, i've have been joking about this gang thing this whole time but that sounds cool as fcuk!!
> 
> even though i'm 99.99% sure the above doesn't exist the mere possiblity that it does makes me wanna be team bellends tea boy for a trial period of 3 months just to get close to getting in the club
> 
> ...


I'm glad we've inspired you to search within yourself. I'm sure you have a lot to bring to the table. Hopefully this enthusiasm can be harnessed and in time nurtured in to something truly powerful beyond your parent's imagination.

Please get your application together and sent it to Team Darkness' Chief Recruitment Officer HDU.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm glad we've inspired you to search within yourself. I'm sure you have a lot to bring to the table. Hopefully this enthusiasm can be harnessed and in time nurtured in to something truly powerful beyond your parent's imagination.
> 
> Please get your application together and sent it to Team Darkness' Chief Recruitment Officer HDU.


i smashed my phone up, the chip survived luckily so once i get a new one i'll get the application process started

does the team have an anger managment session/group in place as i feel, as does my local carphone wharehouse that i'd benefit from such a service?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well it would, if that was what I had said.
> 
> What I said was a bunch of ppl giving a pre-specified person a hard time.
> 
> ...


Bullying on a predominantly male bodybuilding forum?

What is the world coming to for gods sake.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Bullying on a predominantly male bodybuilding forum?
> 
> What is the world coming to for gods sake.


oh dear

you've disagreed with a female on the board

enter kimball...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

evenin all


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

ohno said:


> oh dear
> 
> you've disagreed with a female
> 
> enter kimball...


If he disagrees with me he might hurt my poor feelings


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Breda said:


> Haha
> 
> I basically said if he could find me a beat (riddim called 300, track named dagga dat) I'll be his friend (spar) for life


You mean like this?

At 2:20 I like that sound


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

ConP said:


> Can I join the faction that has the coolest, smartest and best built people in it please?


45+ Thread


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

latblaster said:


> You appear not to have read what I was posting about.
> 
> I really don't have the capacity to veil anything. If I wanted to insult anyone, which I do not, then I would.


Of course I read it:

'I don't need external affirmation...like some appear to.  '

With your little condescending smiley face like your some kind of superior intellect who's so comfortable with himself that he doesn't care what other people think about him unlike some of the mental midgets who frequent this site


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> evenin all


Come to clean up the sand?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Of course I read it:
> 
> 'I don't need external affirmation...like some appear to.  '
> 
> With your little condescending smiley face like your some kind of superior intellect who's so comfortable with himself that he doesn't care what other people think about him unlike some of the mental midgets who frequent this site


I like your posts and we had each others back on the Squadies shooting Mr Taliban thread... Lets start our own faction and start picking on people


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Like l care mate seriously, now run along and whatsapp you mates to think of another comeback :lol:


I hear there's 28+ on that group ....could be wrong though ..... Will check with my mole


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Come to clean up the sand?


 

you good mate?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hackskii said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> At 2:20 I like that sound


Cant view it as I'm at work at the minute but by the looks of it you're on the right path my man


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

mills91 said:


> I like your posts and we had each others back on the Squadies shooting Mr Taliban thread... Lets start our own faction and start picking on people


Sorry bro, I'm a one man gang.

Nom'sayin?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Breda said:


> Cant view it as I'm at work at the minute but by the looks of it you're on the right path my man


It sounds a bit like reggae, or Jamaican or something.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I just can't handle it. 'Mods and brown noses' and 'UKM Warring Factions' in one day. This kind of excitement hasn't been witnessed since Matrix 2 and 3 were released really close to each other.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you good mate?


Always bud. Yourself?


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Sorry bro, I'm a one man gang.
> 
> Nom'sayin?


My heart is broken...

You've just been leading me on all this time


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> I hear there's 28+ on that group ....could be wrong though ..... Will check with my mole


Dam it Zara I just read whole thread and my news falsh ain't news anymore 

BAD MOLE.....she's getting it


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

This thread is teetering on the high wire.

Bet it's gone by the morning.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

mills91 said:


> My heart is broken...
> 
> You've just been leading me on all this time


Lol

Yeah, I'm a bit of a cvnt like that


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> I hear there's 28+ on that group ....could be wrong though ..... Will check with my mole


The 28+ Gang.

Now there's pack mentality.

Or is it Safety in Numbers??

Hmmmm...... :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Always bud. Yourself?


Apart from a destroyed shoulder I'm splendid mate. Big booze up tomorrow


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a bit like playing GTA, but reversed.

So all the random civilians on the streets are ganging up on the 'gangs', driving into them, throwing grenades in their aunties house, stabbing the wheels on their cars. All the gangs want to do is eat Taco Bell, smoke weed, maybe rob a few banks but those busy body civilians just won't leave them alone.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ohno said:


> oh dear
> 
> you've disagreed with a female on the board
> 
> enter kimball...


I am absolutely certain that kimball (and everyone else) is absolutely aware that I am more than capable of fighting my own corner 



Tommy10 said:


> I hear there's 28+ on that group ....could be wrong though ..... Will check with my mole


Another mole?

Oh my..... seem's they get everywhere these pesky moles :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> The 28+ Gang.
> 
> Now there's pack mentality.
> 
> ...


It's certainly 24 up from the Gang of Four

But then the Gang of Four had real power (or at least thought they did until they were deposed & I wonder how many on here know who and where I'm referring to?)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I am absolutely certain that kimball (and everyone else) is absolutely aware that I am more than capable of fighting my own corner
> 
> Another mole?
> 
> Oh my..... seem's they get everywhere these pesky moles :lol:


I believe she does


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ohno said:


> oh dear
> 
> you've disagreed with a female on the board
> 
> enter kimball...


You don't know Zara very well do you


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> You don't know Zara very well do you


Shhhhh.....this could be fun


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> Dam it Zara I just read whole thread and my news flash ain't news anymore
> 
> BAD MOLE.....she's getting it





Tommy10 said:


> I believe she does


Prob off powdering her nose with her buddy the old Alpha Mole before indulging in more Mole skulduggery.

'Suse the puns :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> It's certainly 24 up from the Gang of Four
> 
> But then the Gang of Four had real power (or at least thought they did until they were deposed & I wonder how many on here know who and where I'm referring to?)


Not many bud.

There may be some wisecracking upstart straggler who may dare to question our worldly-wise knowledge, but I doubt it...

I reckon we'll simply be sent back on our mobility scooters to our nursing homes


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Prob off powdering her nose with her buddy the old Alpha Mole before indulging in more Mole skulduggery.
> 
> 'Suse the puns :lol:


She's kinda like Sharon from eastenders in that way ?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

What a crock of excrement most of this thread is.

I geniunely don't understand why people interact with people they dislike.

FTR I'm not part of any group/cult/gang/peadophile ring/boy band, I like learning on here and the banter that comes with it especially in MA so long may it continue.

Shame about Morocco he was a good lad.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> Not many bud.
> 
> There may be some wisecracking upstart straggler who may dare to question our worldly-wise knowledge, but I doubt it...
> 
> I reckon we'll simply be sent back on our mobility scooters to our nursing homes


You quote me just as I was going to toddle off to bed with my cup of cocoa ...............

I tell you I can still walk unaided ... getting upstairs is a bit of a bother tho' (specially as I live in a bungalow  )


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Got fcuk all to do with this thread but.......






Always raises a laugh!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tommy10 said:


> She's kinda like Sharon from eastenders in that way ?


Aye, but with cousins instead of brothers. Just as well she's not into twins or we'd be in deep trouble 

Her current day pal is equally lacking in scruples.... married is her preference I gather


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Skye666 said:


> She gets a full 2hours???? I'm impressed !!! :thumbup1:





L11 said:


> Pretty sure thats 14 hours





Skye666 said:


> Correct! This guy is superman .


Funny that i do use the super man "S" a lot...clothes, fb, my car...lol

its a 14 hours slot to get the deed done...being on deca is like being on the titanic, no matter how much you try the ba5tard is going down fast :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> You quote me just as I was going to toddle off to bed with my cup of cocoa ...............
> 
> I tell you I can still walk unaided ... getting upstairs is a bit of a bother tho' (specially as I live in a bungalow  )


Hee hee. Keeps them on their toes though doesn't it? 

@Tommy10 And What on Earth are you doing getting mixed up in all this rubbish?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Mish said:


> Milky I'm not sensitive. I know you have an over active imagination and like to play e-poirot and often refer to me being in a wee gang so I'm interested in who you think is The Don.


I think that's quite obvious :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I am absolutely certain that kimball (and everyone else) is absolutely aware that I am more than capable of fighting my own corner


I can vouch for this one.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I can vouch for this one.


 :wub:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

zack amin said:


> Technically there was no official reason he was banned, it was said he just seemed to cause trouble even tho he didn't nothing to technically warrant the ban


The reason was he was continually being a tool and sniping at mods.

Then when he was banned he threatened the board with all sorts of stupidity.

I don't appreciate my decisions being belittled when you know nothing about the situation.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

hey sumbody summarise I red the first page too long for me


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ballin said:


> FTR I'm not part of any peadophile ring


never suspected you for a minute mate, good to see it writing though


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> hey sumbody summarise I red the first page too long for me


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

There you go m'lady


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Milky said:


> My grass is so green its sickly mate.
> 
> My beautiful granddaughter sat on my lap watching teletubbies, my life couldn't be better.


Ain't that the truth. Our sixth grandchild made her debut three weeks ago. I spent last Sunday with all 6 of them together. I'm still buzzing.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Funny that i do use the super man "S" a lot...clothes, fb, my car...lol
> 
> its a 14 hours slot to get the deed done...being on deca is like being on the titanic, no matter how much you try the ba5tard is going down fast :lol:


So there's a 14 hr slot to get deed done...so she may be lucky to get a min....I'd take those superman pants off!!!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> The reason was he was continually being a tool and sniping at mods.
> 
> Then when he was banned he threatened the board with all sorts of stupidity.
> 
> I don't appreciate my decisions being belittled when you know nothing about the situation.


only repeating what he was told from admin after his ban


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

All this bickering! Life is too great a gift to waste with negativity and dark thoughts. You can choose to let some light into your life, it's really very easy. Now, listen to this lady and get a grip of yourselves, those of you who currently choose to be miserable cvnts:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> hey sumbody summarise I red the first page too long for me


If you reply in a non-aggressive way to another person's post or press like on them - you are in a gang.

If you disagree with another person and someone else backs up their point of view - they are in a gang.

Seems there's no way to avoid being in a gang on this forum.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

zack amin said:


> only repeating what he was told from admin after his ban


Yes and I'm sure he told you everything.

Fact is he was deliberately abrasive towards moderators at every opportunity after the post regarding women and violence.

I will tolerate only so much deliberate stirring and he just wanted to push it as much as possible. I saw the email he sent to Katy afterwards and none of the mods or admin disagreed with my decision.

So fact is. Everyone on the mod team was tired of him.

Plus the way he threw his toys out of the pram afterwards just showed what a tool he is once caught out.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Christ, this is worse than mumsnet :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ragnar said:


> Christ, this is worse than mumsnet :lol:


I'm slightly disturbed you know that... :lol:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Is there a Gang where you can eat right and train better with some banter on the side? (Oh and to read about Ser and Weeman)

I would like to join that gang please as that's why I came here?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Skye666 said:


> So there's a 14 hr slot to get deed done...so she may be lucky to get a min....I'd take those superman pants off!!!!


Its not about the quantity, its all about the quality :tongue:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Beklet said:


> I'm slightly disturbed you know that... :lol:


I ventured across it when trying to find out if our disgraceful post-natal care was a normal experience (turns out it was!), the evil lemon smiley they use still scares me :surrender:


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> If you reply in a non-aggressive way to another person's post or press like on them - you are in a gang.
> 
> If you disagree with another person and someone else backs up their point of view - they are in a gang.
> 
> Seems there's no way to avoid being in a gang on this forum.


From the likes you received I believe your in a gang too :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ragnar said:


> I ventured across it when trying to find out if our disgraceful post-natal care was a normal experience (turns out it was!), the evil lemon smiley they use still scares me :surrender:


Lol never been on there thankfully but I understand they're fvcking scary!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Twisted said:


> Is there a Gang where you can eat right and train better with some banter on the side? (Oh and to read about Ser and Weeman)
> 
> I would like to join that gang please as that's why I came here?


You called


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Lol never been on there thankfully but I understand they're fvcking scary!


I'm a mum and I wouldn't go on there either  just like I was scared of mother and toddler groups. Eek!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@RXQueenie, totally off topic, but :rockon:

Need to email you back, I have questions and compliments


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

On topic, I'm way too tired for this thread to make any sense. Can someone summarise it, or shall I just go back to watching ANTM until I've recovered?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> @RXQueenie, totally off topic, but :rockon:
> 
> Need to email you back, I have questions and compliments


Omg I was actually worried that my boobs had scared u off  I was scared to ask again if u had received email. Phew! X


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Omg I was actually worried that my boobs had scared u off  I was scared to ask again if u had received email. Phew! X


Nope. I'm just pants about checking my email. Seriously.....I avoid it for days at a time until someone phones me up and shouts at me cause I haven't replied to their email.

Well impressed with them, but I think I'll restrict my other comments to email rather than risk a mass fainting epidemic on the forum as all the guys get lightheaded. x :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nope. I'm just pants about checking my email. Seriously.....I avoid it for days at a time until someone phones me up and shouts at me cause I haven't replied to their email.
> 
> Well impressed with them, but I think I'll restrict my other comments to email rather than risk a mass fainting epidemic on the forum as all the guys get lightheaded. x :rolleye:


Haha no problem - honestly relieved. Will look forward to your reply.

Fyi its not the boys u need to worry about. It's that @MunchieBites


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha no problem - honestly relieved. Will look forward to your reply.
> 
> Fyi its not the boys u need to worry about. It's that @MunchieBites


Very true! 

You do realise she WILL be your wedding planner....honestly @MunchieBites seems more interested in marrying you off than getting hitched herself! :lol:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm a mum and I wouldn't go on there either  just like I was scared of mother and toddler groups. Eek!


Out of interest, was it the cliquey mothers that put you off? Just that I've found these groups a nightmare!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Very true!
> 
> You do realise she WILL be your wedding planner....honestly @MunchieBites seems more interested in marrying you off than getting hitched herself! :lol:


  she's also my campaign manager for when I run for pm. Multi talented!



Ragnar said:


> Out of interest, was it the cliquey mothers that put you off? Just that I've found these groups a nightmare!


Yes. Absolutely. Even the pre-natal classes were full of the same. I'm the first to admit, I'm not the most maternal person on the planet and I certainly don't wish to be judged on that (and they would!). I still love my children the same, just don't want to engage in nappy/sick talk.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Technically there was no official reason he was banned, it was said he just seemed to cause trouble even tho *he didn't nothing to technically warrant the ban*


I think it's important to remember the final point in our posting rules sticky (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html)

"While these rules cover most common situations, they cannot anticipate everything. Consequently we reserve the right to take any actions we deem appropriate to ensure these forums are not disrupted or abused in any way."

Many members seem fixated on the specific rules only; ensuring to find ways around them and forgetting the final point. It is therefore down to the Mod and Admin team to determine what 'technically warrants a ban'


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> I think it's important to remember the final point in our posting rules sticky (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html)
> 
> "While these rules cover most common situations, they cannot anticipate everything. Consequently we reserve the right to take any actions we deem appropriate to ensure these forums are not disrupted or abused in any way."
> 
> Many members seem fixated on the specific rules only; ensuring to find ways around them and forgetting the final point. It is therefore down to the Mod and Admin team to determine what 'technically warrants a ban'


that's what my post specified, lol he did nothing against the rules to technically warrant a ban, but rubbed some people up the wrong way


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> On topic, I'm way too tired for this thread to make any sense. Can someone summarise it, or shall I just go back to watching ANTM until I've recovered?


Apparently we are a socially competitive species. I didn't realise this was a new concept, TBH.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Apparently we are a socially competitive species. I didn't realise this was a new concept, TBH.


Is that all? :lol:

Right, so nothing to worry about....back to my trash tv. Oh how I :wub: America's Next Top Model.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

zack amin said:


> that's what my post specified, lol he did nothing against the rules to technically warrant a ban, but rubbed some people up the wrong way


I think the use of the word 'technically' is confusing here. Anything can 'technically' warrant a ban if we preceive it to.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> I think the use of the word 'technically' is confusing here. Anything can 'technically' warrant a ban if we preceive it to.


exactly lol , you and the mods agreed that technically his actions warranted a ban, not specified to actions against the rules of the board, but due to a technicality in behaviour and etiquette


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Imo said clique mbrrs just lack any moral fibre or back bone to stand alone, they much comfort from strangers on the internet. Very sad but bloody hillarious on a daily basis to watch!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Is that all? :lol:
> 
> Right, so nothing to worry about....


Not in this context, no. When it leads to bigotry, subjugation, apartheid, warfare or block voting at the Eurovision Song Contest then we should worry. I think UK-M is a long way from those extremes thankfully.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Not in this context, no. When it leads to bigotry, subjugation, apartheid, warfare or block voting at the Eurovision Song Contest then we should worry. I think UK-M is a long way from those extremes thankfully.


Ian, please I'm feeling delicate, don't disturb my happy self-pity by making me think complicated thoughts today.... :no:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Imo said clique mbrrs just lack any moral fibre or back bone to stand alone, they much comfort from strangers on the internet. Very sad but bloody hillarious on a daily basis to watch!


as sad, as watching said clique's lacking moral fibre?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ian, please I'm feeling delicate, don't disturb my happy self-pity by making me think complicated thoughts today.... :no:


You hung over or something?

Im supposed to be going out tonight but cant really be @rsed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I am going to get pissed today. And possibly eat some beef and ale pie.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I am going to get pissed today. And possibly eat some beef and ale pie.


I'm made up for you mate. seriously


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I'm made up for you mate. seriously


thanks mate, stuff like this that shows the forum isn't really full of wankers and people can be nice to each other. onwards and upwards


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm going to a weddin reception tonight and plan on eating all the free food on offer for not inviting me to the whole day.

Just thought I would keep you up to speed.

See what you have started now Ash another clique.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You hung over or something?
> 
> Im supposed to be going out tonight but cant really be @rsed


Severely. I should know by now that I cannot out-drink my brothers and that whenever we have a family meet up/argument/p1ssup I will wake up the next day feeling like I've been trampled by a herd of elephants.

This time though, I thought'd I'd be clever and haven't been to bed, I'm gradulaly sobering up but I'm very tired, but my bed is ALL the way upstairs which is just too far away. I'ma keep drinking coke but may go to sleep here on the floor later. But I d'nt have a headache so it's a partial win........

.....Still least I didn't have to get on a plane at 10.30 this morning like my baby brother did. Mwahahahahhaahhaahah!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Twisted said:


> I'm going to a weddin reception tonight and plan on eating all the free food on offer for not inviting me to the whole day.
> 
> Just thought I would keep you up to speed.
> 
> See what you have started now Ash another clique.


What can I say, just cant keep out of trouble :sad:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Severely. I should know by now that I cannot out-drink my brothers and that whenever we have a family meet up/argument/p1ssup I will wake up the next day feeling like I've been trampled by a herd of elephants.
> 
> This time though, I thought'd I'd be clever and haven't been to bed, I'm gradulaly sobering up but I'm very tired, but my bed is ALL the way upstairs which is just too far away. I'ma keep drinking coke but may go to sleep here on the floor later. But I d'nt have a headache so it's a partial win........
> 
> .....Still least I didn't have to get on a plane at 10.30 this morning like my baby brother did. Mwahahahahhaahhaahah!


Oh I feel your brother's pain. I had to get a flight the morning after my sister's 30th having consumed A LOT of Sambuca. I actually thought I might die :no:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

23 pages nty


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I feel your brother's pain. I had to get a flight the morning after my sister's 30th having consumed A LOT of Sambuca. I actually thought I might die :no:


It is fair turnaround. I had to get a flight after his new year eve party and I was so, very, deeply ill. Still at least I didn't vomit everywhere, unlike my other brother.

It was hysterical, he was throwing up so bad it sounded like full on walrus mating calls. Oh how I laughed!

There's a reason we only meet up like this 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I am going to get pissed today. And possibly eat some beef and ale pie.


You watching the rugby today? Mine kicks off at 17:30. Hoping Wales can get a win but not filled with confidence. Either way I'll get to see mike Phillips in shorts so I'll be happy!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> You watching the rugby today? Mine kicks off at 17:30. Hoping Wales can get a win but not filled with confidence. Either way I'll get to see mike Phillips in shorts so I'll be happy!


I hope you get stuffed


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I hope you get stuffed


She wishes


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

lukeee said:


> She wishes


Lol

Never thought of it like that


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I hope you get stuffed


If we lose I'll just console myself by watching this years 6 nations match against England!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

barsnack said:


> as sad, as watching said clique's lacking moral fibre?


Indeed if it's a little complicated to understand just Dunna fret about it  lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

tamara said:


> If we lose I'll just console myself by watching this years 6 nations match against England!


No need to be like that


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm on the vodka and Irn bru tonight .....classy 

I will need it ! Being dragged to a club I know is s.hit BUT being told it's awesome


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm on the vodka and Irn bru tonight .....classy
> 
> I will need it ! Being dragged to a club I know is s.hit BUT being told it's awesome


You just behave yourself lad!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm on the vodka and Irn bru tonight .....classy
> 
> I will need it ! Being dragged to a club I know is s.hit BUT being told it's awesome





lukeee said:


> You just behave yourself lad!


I'm sure Tommy will try and not to behave


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Greshie said:


> I'm sure Tommy will try and not to behave


Exactly!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

tamara said:


> If we lose I'll just console myself by watching this years 6 nations match against England!


Those Kopparberg ciders you like are on offer in the Co-op. I've just bought some to try. I'll report back later if I can still type


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm on the *vodka and Irn bru *tonight .....classy
> 
> I will need it ! Being dragged to a club I know is s.hit BUT being told it's awesome


musta ran out of Buckfast in Glasgow


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@tamara, just woke up and feel a bit more human. Did Wales win?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Those Kopparberg ciders you like are on offer in the Co-op. I've just bought some to try. I'll report back later if I can still type


I like the apple or pear ones. Not so keen on the berry ones though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I like the apple or pear ones. Not so keen on the berry ones though.


I've got strawberry and lime. It's going down quite nicely :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I've got strawberry and lime. It's going down quite nicely :thumb:


Enjoy :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy :beer:


Thank you


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


>


If you actually watch Community then I am impressed. :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @tamara, just woke up and feel a bit more human. Did Wales win?


Haven't watched the game yet my friend recorded it to watch after strictly come dancing. I doubt they have though!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I've got strawberry and lime. It's going down quite nicely :thumb:


Mmmmm love that one


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

so hows it going @[email protected] ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> so hows it going @[email protected] ?


Okhfttdd jefcvj joldss sdfvji ffsfxse cr otfxh 



Lol ok thanks. It's a bit sickly but nice.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Okhfttdd jefcvj joldss sdfvji ffsfxse cr otfxh
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ok thanks. It's a bit sickly but nice.


LOL nice quote.

Yeah thats what i found.

There is always next week :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

This thread will run and run...

A bit like "I'm Straight" with an edge


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

im lost whats all the warring factions are about...

be like me on a Saturday just talk pure ceek drunk and my view was I have no time to argue nor would gangs want me in it as I would fek it up.

truth is we have the best forum on here and if you to sensitive that somebody texted the wrong sh1t then u either on pct or your a freak

If I had a pound for the times on here I cracked up with peeps I be rich...Get over it and enjoy the forum

Personally I think everyone are d1cks so talk to bigtrev or talk to victor,,,,bet ya


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigTrev said:


> im lost whats all the warring factions are about...
> 
> be like me on a Saturday just talk pure ceek drunk and my view was I have no time to argue nor would gangs want me in it as I would fek it up.
> 
> ...


Well boss, not all handsome men are as handsome as you, just saying.....

I agree with you though handsome.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well boss, not all handsome men are as handsome as you, just saying.....
> 
> I agree with you though handsome.


So hacks are you really stevie wonder lmao..

Hey great to see u on to as your the gent of here and well loved by us all bro..


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah this thread is jank now..


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jizz


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's took me all day (in and out of logging on) to read this thread! Was quite exciting at the beginning but tailed off toward the end!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

resten said:


> That's the rewarding part :lol: When folk who are so vocally against the group rep group members who say negative things about TD in jest.
> 
> You should consider joining Luther1. Come to the dark side


Can I be sent an application form, I've got some wonderful what's app videos I'm sure will be right up your street


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> This thread will run and run...
> 
> A bit like "I'm Straight" with an edge


You just can't let it go mate can you, I hear there's an 'I'm straight' therapy thread over on bb.com for the old veterans :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> You just can't let it go mate can you, I hear there's an 'I'm straight' therapy thread over on bb.com for the old veterans :lol:


And the usual snide remark from Paz. Do you have a pleasant side?

It was called humour, mate. Something that passes you by:nono:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Can I be sent an application form, I've got some wonderful what's app videos I'm sure will be right up your street


You better be coming with some heat to compete with my videos.

Boundries pushed? I picked up the perimeter fence and relocated them.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> And the usual snide remark from Paz. Do you have a pleasant side?
> 
> It was called humour, mate. Something that passes you by:nono:


Lol I don't think we'll ever share the same sense of humour mate but that was meant as a joke


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> Lol I don't think we'll ever share the same sense of humour mate but that was meant as a joke


I'm pleased about that then


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

And once again 28 pages of people who are jealous making accusation and biased comments about people having fun,

Quite pathetic really , it's amazing how much people don't care and belittle people who are friends of the forum as then there's a 28 page thread dedicated to them :/

Think people need to step back and look up the word 'hypocrite'

Because I see a whole lot of them around here.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I've got strawberry and lime. It's going down quite nicely :thumb:


Ive just read this, and really would like one right now.Its 9am.That cant be good.........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This makes me laugh, a lot.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Ive just read this, and really would like one right now.Its 9am.That cant be good.........


Ah the sun must be over the yardarm somewhere in the world lol.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Woo going walkin in the sun now

then arranged a surprise 40th for my much older sister...got the staff to all come out singing and asked them to get whole restaurant in on it lmao

I told them she loves that kinda **** she feckin hates it Im sniggerin just thinkin of her cringing lol

Then evenings got a first date yeowww AND it was procured in a normal non internet way lol progress!


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> Woo going walkin in the sun now
> 
> then arranged a surprise 40th for my much older sister...got the staff to all come out singing and asked them to get whole restaurant in on it lmao
> 
> ...


Yes honey..... I will pick you up at 8pm. Don't be late x

edit: will I need to stop by the chemist ????! :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Yes honey..... I will pick you up at 8pm. Don't be late x
> 
> edit: will I need to stop by the chemist ????! :whistling:


yes if he supplies cyanide


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

zack amin said:


> And once again *28* pages


ahh the magic number again, it's almost becoming illuminati-esque


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> And once again 28 pages of people who are jealous making accusation and biased comments about people having fun,
> 
> Quite pathetic really , it's amazing how much people don't care and belittle people who are friends of the forum as then there's a 28 page thread dedicated to them :/
> 
> ...


Where are the 2 pages l am missing then ?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Well the best way to start a war on uk-m is to start a thread with...Dianabol only cycle!

Or...Im natty so fck roiders

Or...You dont need daft amounts of protein to grow, its genetics.

Or...Squats and Deadlifts ARENT essential for a bodybuilder lol


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Where are the 2 pages l am missing then ?


you have to be a member of the gang to be able to see them :lol:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

dentylad said:


> Well the best way to start a war on uk-m is to start a thread with...Dianabol only cycle!


nothing wrong for a first time cycle imo



dentylad said:


> Or...Im natty so fck roiders


i am natty, so fcuk you dirty cheating roiders!



dentylad said:


> Or...You dont need daft amounts of protein to grow, its genetics.


it's either one or the other, i looked at a thread on here from ages ago and it turns out that you either have to have amazing genetics or need exactly 500g of protein ed to grow



dentylad said:


> Or...Squats and Deadlifts ARENT essential for a bodybuilder lol


complete myth, as long as your bicep curl form is solid you're gtg


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

@zack amin you absolute fool. You were 2 page numbers out! Ridiculous, you're not to be trusted with any task!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

resten said:


> @zack amin you absolute fool. You were 2 page numbers out! Ridiculous, you're not to be trusted with any task!


counting's not his speciality

give the guy a break

anything under 50 and and a 2 or 3 margin for error sounds reasonable


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ohno said:


> counting's not his speciality
> 
> give the guy a break
> 
> anything under 50 and and a 2 or 3 margin for error sounds reasonable


No, you don't get it.

He said 26 instead of 28.

This undermines the credibility of the forum and must be stamped down on immediately.

I think an infraction is due for such a devastating mistake


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Opened up, read first post, know how it was going to end, skipped to page 26 (not 28 (@Zack Amin  ) and see arguments still abound and (surprise surprise) @Paz1982 & @laurielolz are having a lovers tiff again 

So what that people are FRIENDS on an internet forum where they share a similar interest. The OP makes it sound like these cliques are a band of mercenaries drifting from post to post looking for some poor innocent soul to jump on in a pack mentality way. *sigh*


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Opened up, read first post, know how it was going to end, skipped to page 26 (not 28 (@Zack Amin  ) and see arguments still abound and (surprise surprise) @Paz1982 & @laurielolz are having a lovers tiff again
> 
> So what that people are FRIENDS on an internet forum where they share a similar interest. The OP makes it sound like these cliques are a band of mercenaries drifting from post to post looking for some poor innocent soul to jump on in a pack mentality way. *sigh*


But Goosh, sometimes they rep each other too and that's just not on!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

resten said:


> No, you don't get it.
> 
> He said 26 instead of 28.
> 
> ...


as long as he's not team darknesess accountant i think you're alright


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I meant 27 , but let a few more jealous people wake up and am sure it will hit 28


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Opened up, read first post, know how it was going to end, skipped to page 26 (not 28 (@Zack Amin  ) and see arguments still abound and (surprise surprise) @Paz1982 & @laurielolz are having a lovers tiff again
> 
> So what that people are FRIENDS on an internet forum where they share a similar interest. The OP makes it sound like these cliques are a band of mercenaries drifting from post to post looking for some poor innocent soul to jump on in a pack mentality way. *sigh*


Exactly. The initial post is far more attention seeking and argument bound than the supposed 'gangs' postings.

Truth v propaganda


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

zack amin said:


> I meant 27 , but let a few more jealous people wake up and am sure it will hit 28


anticipating the extra jealousy, thinking ahead, i like it!

probably got a whole forumula worked out for the ratio of jealousyosts so that the thread hits 28 when the optimum amount of people are awake


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

zack amin said:


> I meant 27 , but let a few more jealous people wake up and am sure it will hit 28


You some kind of innumerate Cnut?

Pffft


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

resten said:


> But Goosh, sometimes they rep each other too and that's just not on!


Now that is a travesty against democracy! lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ohno said:


> anticipating the extra jealousy, thinking ahead, i like it!
> 
> probably got a whole forumula worked out for the ratio of jealousyosts so that the thread hits 28 when the optimum amount of people are awake


Divide the number of members by the circumference of the player haters gives a figure to the nearest decimal point, thought everyone knew this


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Now that is a travesty against democracy! lol


wasn't there a rep list list where you could see your ranking etc?

now that it's gone the reps are worthless, i just neg every cvnt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> I meant 27 , but let a few more jealous people wake up and am sure it will hit 28


I actually had you down as better than that mate, seriously what do you think people are jealous of ?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

zack amin said:


> Divide the number of members by the circumference of the player haters gives a figure to the nearest decimal point, thought everyone knew this


this is the type of stuff i would know (need to know!) if i was in team darkness but @Mish won't let me in because i wont fill out an application form

that's not how i roll, i'm a renegade, i don't do forms, just ask that b1tch at the jobcentre!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ironically the thread had gone completely off topic up until this point.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Opened up, read first post, know how it was going to end, skipped to page 26 (not 28 (@Zack Amin  ) and see arguments still abound and (surprise surprise) @Paz1982 & @laurielolz are having a lovers tiff again
> 
> So what that people are FRIENDS on an internet forum where they share a similar interest. The OP makes it sound like these cliques are a band of mercenaries drifting from post to post looking for some poor innocent soul to jump on in a pack mentality way. *sigh*


Lol I don't think laurieloz likes my sense of humour. I find it funny to take the p1ss out of people and likewise, to have the same in return... Must be an age thing


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> Ironically the thread had gone completely off topic up until this point.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I actually had you down as better than that mate, seriously what do you think people are jealous of ?


In all honesty mate maybe you can enlighten me? Because all I've read is repeated comments about , people feeling insecure, team bell end this and that, unable to stand alone etc etc , not just in this thread but for weeks , and eventually it's going to start getting on your tits I'm sure you can imagine,

I've made some very good friends on this forum who is consider Friendsfor life, and for some people that's something to rediule.

Let's face it , most banter is kept in one thread maybe two, other people like to spread and talk **** in numerous threads where it isn't needed and there not called up on it,

There isn't a gang or a clique no one feels the need to have an online gang to feel hard or whatever it is people assume, it's just nice to have made some friends on a social website , after all I'm sure that's what Lorian made ukm for, in which case hes done an amazing job, hats off


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> In all honesty mate maybe you can enlighten me? Because all I've read is repeated comments about , people feeling insecure, team bell end this and that, unable to stand alone etc etc , not just in this thread but for weeks , and eventually it's going to start getting on your tits I'm sure you can imagine,
> 
> I've made some very good friends on this forum who is consider Friendsfor life, and for some people that's something to rediule.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember another " gang " that got relentlessly mocked on here, perhaps even you joined in the mocking, Team Alpha they called themselves. So pretty sure its not a new concept.

Where are they now ?

All " friends for life, brother's from another mother " blah blah blah.

All very familiar dont you think.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@Milky you might aswell as lock it


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

zack amin said:


> There isn't a gang or a clique no one feels the need to have an online gang to feel hard or whatever it is people assume


You bastard.

Thanks for destroying my dream of joining one.:sad:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Still don't see the problem with so many people getting along.

Seems discord is being encouraged by wanting to break up the blood brothers.

28 names. One soul. One mind. One love.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> I seem to remember another " gang " that got relentlessly mocked on here, perhaps even you joined in the mocking, Team Alpha they called themselves. So pretty sure its not a new concept.
> 
> Where are they now ?
> 
> ...


i thought team alpha was team darkness, team bellend, the elite 28 (i made that up as your street gang name lads, no need to thank me, use it as you wish, you know like the rolling 60's in LA, i thought you needed a street gang name)

who was team alpha then?

or is that a huge fcuking secret as well :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone seen or heard of dr manhattan recently?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I seem to remember another " gang " that got relentlessly mocked on here, perhaps even you joined in the mocking, Team Alpha they called themselves. So pretty sure its not a new concept.
> 
> Where are they now ?
> 
> ...


I can honestly say I never mocked the concept of team alpha, Scott was abit of a douche but apart from that I thought it was a cool idea , bad Alan gman etc all team alpha were nice lads and still are, I think Scott used the whole thing to his finnaial avanage which was jnfair , but the idea behind it wasn't bad, the lads helped each other and created a friendly atmosphere ,

And it's also funny a lot of te people who started and were in the middle of te whole taking the **** out of team alpha are at the forefront again now, lol

And were the ones who get calle insecure :whistling:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Anyone seen or heard of dr manhattan recently?


I can confirm Dr Manhatten is alive and well. We go to the same beagle training school.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> I can confirm Dr Manhatten is alive and well.


Gooooood good good

You have a beagle?? Srs??


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ohno said:


> i thought team alpha was team darkness, team bellend, the elite 28 (i made that up as your street gang name lads, no need to thank me, use it as you wish, you know like the rolling 60's in LA, i thought you needed a street gang name)
> 
> who was team alpha then?
> 
> or is that a huge fcuking secret as well :whistling:


well i'm in 'the sons' with @Ashcrapper and we'll have any of you other team bellends


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Gooooood good good
> 
> You have a beagle?? Srs??


I have 2 beagles and a labradoodle. The labradoodle I took in from an elderly man who attends the community centre where I help out on Wednesdays and Thursday. The dog is lively to say least and it was starting to prove a bit of a handful for him. I take him to community centre with me so Roger can see him every week.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Mish said:


> I have 2 beagles and a labradoodle. The labradoodle I took in from an elderly man who attends the community centre where I help out on Wednesdays and Thursday. The dog is lively to say least and it was starting to prove a bit of a handful for him. I take him to community centre with me so Roger can see him every week.


Awwww!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> well i'm *in 'the sons*' with @Ashcrapper and we'll have any of you other team bellends


That some kind of initiation ritual? lol


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Goosh said:


> That some kind of initiation ritual? lol


the first rule of being in the sons is you don't talk about the sons


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Serious question here, if your gang is so great etc why not start your own forum then you wont be picked up on etc.

I know why, coz it would get pretty boring pretty fast.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Serious question here, if your gang is so great etc why not start your own forum then you wont be picked up on etc.
> 
> I know why, coz it would get pretty boring pretty fast.


me ?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Serious question here, if your gang is so great etc why not start your own forum then you wont be picked up on etc.


Serious answer from someone not in a gang.

That's actually how most forums are created - a clique of people start it up and more and more people join.

So are you suggesting that they (whoever they are) go and start up a site in competition to this one?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> me ?


Why would it be you you nugget .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Serious question here, if your gang is so great etc why not start your own forum then you wont be picked up on etc.
> 
> I know why, coz it would get pretty boring pretty fast.


Come on mate bit of a silly statement to make, I don't know if this question was aimed at me, but no ones said any gang is great , fact is if it wasn't for this forum and te members people wouldn't be making friends and getting along so well , if anything it's a positive to ukm and Lorian and Katy's effort and time they've put into the forum

Maybe the people who are upset by people having fun and getting along Gould start there own forum, I'm pretty sure that would be a lot more dull lol, main topic being swinging and recreational drugs


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why would it be you you nugget .


lol I thought you was on about me because of that sh1t I posted above your comment about being in a gang with ashcrapper :lol:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

zack amin said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be a lot more full lol, main topic being swinging and recreational drugs


in


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Come on mate bit of a silly statement to make, I don't know if this question was aimed at me, but no ones said any gang is great , fact is if it wasn't for this forum and te members people wouldn't be making friends and getting along so well , if anything it's a positive to ukm and Lorian and Katy's effort and time they've put into the forum
> 
> Maybe the people who are upset by people having fun and getting along Gould start there own forum, I'm pretty sure that would be a lot more dull lol, main topic being swinging and recreational drugs


they could also brag about how wonderful their lives are but spend all of it on a forum


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> Come on mate bit of a silly statement to make, I don't know if this question was aimed at me, but no ones said any gang is great , fact is if it wasn't for this forum and te members people wouldn't be making friends and getting along so well , if anything it's a positive to ukm and Lorian and Katy's effort and time they've put into the forum
> 
> Maybe the people who are upset by people having fun and getting along Gould start there own forum, I'm pretty sure that would be a lot more dull lol, main topic being swinging and recreational drugs


but as has already been explained, gangs and cliques cause derision and conflict, happens all thro life from the school playground to the work place, certain cliques take offence to other people, which in turn leads to other members of there clique to back up there " buddy " and so it begins.

Anyway about to observe the 2 min silence now and respect real hero's and fallen soldiers.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Think everyone should pack it in with this bollocks and do something constructive with their lives


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Think everyone should pack it in with this bollocks and do something constructive with their lives


says someone who's racked up 14.2k posts on a bb'ing forum and doesn't even train :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Serious answer from someone not in a gang.
> 
> That's actually how most forums are created - a clique of people start it up and more and more people join.
> 
> So are you suggesting that they (whoever they are) go and start up a site in competition to this one?


Why not ?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> but as has already been explained, gangs and cliques cause derision and conflict, happens all thro life from the school playground to the work place, certain cliques take offence to other people, which in turn leads to other members of there clique to back up there " buddy " and so it begins.
> 
> Anyway about to observe the 2 min silence now and respect real hero's and fallen soldiers.


Considering my brothers a soldier, I'll be following the same thing and respecting the biggest gang in the uk:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ohno said:


> says someone who's racked up 14.2k posts on a bb'ing forum and doesn't even train :whistling:


I hope you get aids and die


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I hope you get aids and die


of aids or get aids and then die of something else like a car accident or something?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> but as has already been explained, gangs and cliques cause derision and conflict.


That's not always the fault of the gang or clique.

There are plenty out there which are benign or even do good work. In a lot of cases, it's the person denigrating the clique who is at fault.

You're always going to get cliques on a forum. It's a community. And in a community, there are always some people who are closer to their peers than they are to others. It's basic human instinct and is unavoidable.

As long as the clique isn't the one doing the initial attacking, then where's the problem?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ohno said:


> of aids or get aids and then die of something else like a car accident or something?


Don't mind


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Be a shame if we all buggered off to another forum, especially when some of us get repped so frequently by TD haters who don't realise they're part of it :lol:

Some hearts will be broken if the members list is released


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Without reading all the pages...

Why would you even want to create an online gang? Just seems a bit pathetic to group up against people with an online presence.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Don't mind


i think the advances they've made in drugs relating to aids and hiv have advanced so much you can live 30+ years with it these days without many side efffects so it'd take me into my 60's, which i figure is when i'll die anyway

should've specified car accident etc mate to be sure


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> Without reading all the pages...
> 
> Why would you even want to create an online gang? Just seems a bit pathetic to group up against people with an online presence.


Who's created an online gang?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why not ?


Because any forum should be looking at retaining and growing it's membership. Not getting rid of it.

If there's something happening within that membership which is causing problems, then you address it and try to fix the problem. Discarding it is just sweeping it under the carpet and helps no-one. All you end up with is the same problem re-occuring later down the line.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

resten said:


> some of us get repped so frequently by TD haters who don't realise they're part of it :lol:


*please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*

*please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*

*please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

resten said:


> Who's created an online gang?





Milky said:


> I seem to remember another " gang " that got relentlessly mocked on here, perhaps even you joined in the mocking, Team Alpha they called themselves. So pretty sure its not a new concept.
> 
> Where are they now ?
> 
> ...


Same one's Milky is referring to?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ohno said:


> *please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*
> 
> *please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*
> 
> *please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*


How many reps do you get from milky and ewen? They're filling the rep bar of several members which is very kind of them! Not that anyone gives a toss about reps of course


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ohno said:


> i think the advances they've made in drugs relating to aids and hiv have advanced so much you can live 30+ years with it these days without many side efffects so it'd take me into my 60's, which i figure is when i'll die anyway
> 
> should've specified car accident etc mate to be sure


I'm talking about bad aids


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Aliking10 said:


> Same one's Milky is referring to?


You mean a group of people who speak off the forum as well as on it?

Not saying you are, but so many are getting their pants in a right twist about it.

All a bit silly isn't it


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

resten said:


> How many reps do you get from milky and ewen? They're filling the rep bar of several members which is very kind of them! Not that anyone gives a toss about reps of course


none from milky but i still think he's alright and i've even come to like ewen the big cvnt 

does this exclude me from team darkness :no:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm talking about bad aids


i'm alright then, i've got good aids


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

resten said:


> You mean a group of people who speak off the forum as well as on it?
> 
> Not saying you are, but so many are getting their pants in a right twist about it.
> 
> All a bit silly isn't it


Sounds a bit naughty


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ohno said:


> i'm alright then, i've got good aids


Bastard :sad:


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

resten said:


> You mean a group of people who speak off the forum as well as on it?
> 
> Not saying you are, but so many are getting their pants in a right twist about it.
> 
> All a bit silly isn't it


To be fair it doesn't bother me.. I use the forum as a source of information on training, reviews of products and a place to find deals on the stuff I use.

If others want to use it for a different purpose then so be it, if for you for instance it's a way to make friends etc then so be it and thats a benefit you receive from the forum. Everyones going to take different things from it.

However, what i'm saying I don't understand is why individuals/groups/gangs etc would choose to voice some kind of 'hatred' to other people on a forum - when they probably don't even know them other than their online presence. By all means have your own little groups who chat outside of it, I don't think thats the issue thats trying to be addressed.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

resten said:


> How many reps do you get from milky and ewen? They're filling the rep bar of several members which is very kind of them! Not that anyone gives a toss about reps of course


i might have a reprieve, in the last 5 people to have repped me ewen is one of them :bounce:

although included in the last 5 people i've repped is ewen and tamara, is that gonna count against me :sad:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

FCUK THIS SH1T I'M JUST GOING BACK TO NEGGING EVERY CVNT!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Aliking10 said:



> To be fair it doesn't bother me.. I use the forum as a source of information on training, reviews of products and a place to find deals on the stuff I use.
> 
> If others want to use it for a different purpose then so be it, if for you for instance it's a way to make friends etc then so be it and thats a benefit you receive from the forum. Everyones going to take different things from it.
> 
> However, what i'm saying I don't understand is why individuals/groups/gangs etc would choose to voice some kind of 'hatred' to other people on a forum - when they probably don't even know them other than their online presence. By all means have your own little groups who chat outside of it, I don't think thats the issue thats trying to be addressed.


They are going to get you for that mate. Watch your back


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

resten said:


> How many reps do you get from milky and ewen? They're filling the rep bar of several members which is very kind of them! Not that anyone gives a toss about reps of course


Tell me the last person l repped because l cant remember.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> They are going to get you for that mate. Watch your back


Ergh? Whats that meant to mean?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Aliking10 said:


> Ergh? Whats that meant to mean?


Said too much already


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Milky said:


> Tell me the last person l repped because l cant remember.


Lol no chance, you'll know who I'm talking about then


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ohno said:


> FCUK THIS SH1T I'M JUST GOING BACK TO NEGGING EVERY CVNT!


so far it won't let me neg @resten and @zack amin because i've recently repped them, stupid fcuking system i'm trying to neg them not rep them! have accidently repped @essexboy instead of negging him and negged every other cvnt 

@Ashcrapper negged me back but @The Cheese spite repped me and levelled me back out 

and now i'm out of negs for 24 hours :no:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Said too much already


I would've loved to have hit like on this post but it's simply too dangerous.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Is this thread still going? It's all quite tiresome... 

There have always been cliques on this forum.....once upon a time there was the whole 'Alpha Male' crap, in which certain members basically stirred sh1t between other members and caused all sorts of trouble..it did end pretty badly but as far as I'm aware, most of the people involved no longer post.

Then there was 'Team Alpha' who just seemed to be a band of people who trained with Scott and just told the world how great it was in TA and all the rest of it....

I'm not one for the clique thing, yes I have my friends on here, and I still have some very good friends I met on here who no longer post, but for everyone I don't know, I take as I find. If someone posts something funny, or insightful or entertaining, I will like the post or rep them or whatever...if a post annoys r offends me, I will say so. Plenty members on here can no doubt testify I've replied to a post of theirs calling them a dick then half an hour later repped them for a god post on a different thread... 

Thing that's annoyed me about the latest little gang, is that at one point there seemed to be a very bullying mentality towards the women of the forum. I did get heartily fed up of having to defend every single post I made, when it would be jumped on by the same few people, some of the insults were starting to get personal....thankfully that seems to have stopped now, on the main board at least...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm talking about bad aids


Aware


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Said too much already


So be it then. Was only trying to say that I agreed with them and they can take what they want from the forum. I haven't seen any infighting on a thread but was just offering a perspective.

If theres some kind of reprise for that, then thats just a bit silly seen as i'm no way involved in any of this.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Milky said:


> Tell me the last person l repped because l cant remember.


Click on settings...it will show you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Aliking10 said:


> So be it then. Was only trying to say that I agreed with them and they can take what they want from the forum. I haven't seen any infighting on a thread but was just offering a perspective.
> 
> If theres some kind of reprise for that, then thats just a bit silly seen as i'm no way involved in any of this.


Sorry mate but you can't backtrack now and expect no kind of response. We saw what you said


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just like in real life in the online world you will get wee gangs and groups of people joining together to further their own causes and agendas.

I've got groups of friends I know like this.

In work it's like this.

I prefer to skirt on the edges of them all and just do my own thing.

If I make some people happy thats's fine and if I make some people sad well that's just the way it is.

The world still keeps on turning.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Is this thread still going? It's all quite tiresome...
> 
> There have always been cliques on this forum.....once upon a time there was the whole 'Alpha Male' crap, in which certain members basically stirred sh1t between other members and caused all sorts of trouble..it did end pretty badly but as far as I'm aware, most of the people involved no longer post.
> 
> ...


i would've so negged you for this  :whistling:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ohno said:


> @Ashcrapper negged me back but @The Cheese spite repped me and levelled me back out


You don't go red on my watch, you fukcing weasel.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ohno said:


> so far it won't let me neg @resten and @zack amin because i've recently repped them, stupid fcuking system i'm trying to neg them not rep them! have accidently repped @essexboy instead of negging him and negged every other cvnt
> 
> @Ashcrapper negged me back but @The Cheese spite repped me and levelled me back out
> 
> and now i'm out of negs for 24 hours :no:


I enjoyed it and would do it again


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I enjoyed it and would do it again


i kinda liked it too

it was like the online version of being tied up and spanked

you have to pay good money for that in the real world


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ohno said:


> i kinda liked it too
> 
> it was like the online version of being tied up and spanked
> 
> you have to pay good money for that in the real world


I know, felt positively filthy


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know why some of you guys care so much if they are mates and talk off the forum. I've never felt bullied by team bellend. All just seems like banter to me. Some of you other guys need to lighten up and learn how to decipher humour from comments that are meant to be genuinely hurtful.

Seems to me it's the older people who have the biggest problem with it all, and I've been in 'their' thread (you know which one I'm talking about) and all I see is people looking down on other members and using condescending remarks designed to belittle people such as 'run along you silly little lad' etc..

I find that more offensive tbh, like I'm a fvcking idiot and have no life experience because I'm not old as fvck LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> You don't go red on my watch, you fukcing weasel.


So tempted to see if I can turn him red again now but I won't because I'm nice


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ohno said:


> *please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*
> 
> *please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*
> 
> *please let me have been a part of it all this time without actually knowing*


what did I do to deserve a negging from you with the caption 'negged as promised' ?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> what did I do to deserve a negging from you with the caption 'negged as promised' ?


i've gone rogue from team darkness

currently being furiously hunted by the team hierarchy


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> what did I do to deserve a negging from you with the caption 'negged as promised' ?


I Got it as well.Although he mistakenly repped me.Am I missing something from this thread? Its all rather perplexing.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> I Got it as well.Although he mistakenly repped me.Am I missing something from this thread? Its all rather perplexing.


He sent me photos of his penis. You want some?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So tempted to see if I can turn him red again now but I won't because I'm nice


no, do it!

it felt good 

i've clearly been a very naughty boy :whistling:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Rep the bastard.

It's the only way to hurt him.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> He sent me photos of his penis. You want some?


you said you wasn't going to show those to anyone!

no more aids penis for you!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> So tempted to see if I can turn him red again now but I won't because I'm nice


Fvck that, do it!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> Tell me the last person l repped because l cant remember.


Remember the old rep system ?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I don't know why some of you guys care so much if they are mates and talk off the forum. I've never felt bullied by team bellend. All just seems like banter to me. Some of you other guys need to lighten up and learn how to decipher humour from comments that are meant to be genuinely hurtful.
> 
> Seems to me it's the older people who have the biggest problem with it all, and I've been in 'their' thread (you know which one I'm talking about) and all I see is people looking down on other members and using condescending remarks designed to belittle people such as 'run along you silly little lad' etc..
> 
> I find that more offensive tbh, like I'm a fvcking idiot and have no life experience because I'm not old as fvck LOL


Obvious leader of team bellend


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Remember the old rep system ?


Who could forget it. Magical times


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

essexboy said:


> I Got it as well.Although he mistakenly repped me.Am I missing something from this thread? Its all rather perplexing.


gawd knows mate, I was lost after page 2


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

essexboy said:


> I Got it as well.Although he mistakenly repped me.Am I missing something from this thread? Its all rather perplexing.


yeah i fcuked that one right up :lol:

i deserve double negs back for incompetence on that one

hit me up mate


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Obvious leader of team bellend


Not until I get the hoody I was promised. Cheap skate cvnts


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Fvck that, do it!


Lol no I can't, he actually makes me laugh. I've only negged twice. Once because somebody was really rude to me and the other one was an experiment with @Ackee&Saltfish which failed.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Not until I get the hoody I was promised. Cheap skate cvnts


You're getting a hoody? I didn't get one


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So tempted to see if I can turn him red again now but I won't because I'm nice


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Lol no I can't, he actually makes me laugh. I've only negged twice. Once because somebody was really rude to me and the other one was an experiment with @Ackee&Saltfish which failed.


somebody was rude.... to you ? how very dare they


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Who could forget it. Magical times


The race for top 5 loll , think I was on 13 million before it got chopped , used to go up or down based on the time of year lol

PCT was a great time to prey on the weak


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I've only negged twice


bollox to that i've negged about 8 people today :lol:

i'm pretty sure that's why they took the memeber list down so people couldn't see where they were in order of reps because there was an abuse scandal or some sh1t, i read the thread, it's somewhere, so now when you hover 90% of people's rep bar it usually just says "has greatness beyond words" anyway and doesn't seem to mean sh1t anymore

and i also find it quite ironic that most of us with "greatness beyond words" seem to have plenty of words to say about how great we are 

@TwoCanVanDamn lead the way


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ohno said:


>


Ok ok calm down!

Negged as requested


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

whats your rep score now @ohno ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> somebody was rude.... to you ? how very dare they


I know! It made me very sad 

The negging cheered me up though so it was all good


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ok ok calm down!
> 
> Negged as requested


lol you actually negged me, i was just kidding ffs!

i haven't negged anyone today!

cheers :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> bollox to that i've negged about 8 people today :lol:
> 
> i'm pretty sure that's why they took the memeber list down so people couldn't see where they were in order of reps because there was an abuse scandal or some sh1t, i read the thread, it's somewhere, so now when you hover 90% of people's rep bar it usually just says "has greatness beyond words" anyway and doesn't seem to mean sh1t anymore
> 
> ...


Lol and all our slanging matches you've never begged me! Was you poorly then?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

ohno said:


> bollox to that i've negged about 8 people today :lol:
> 
> i'm pretty sure that's why they took the memeber list down so people couldn't see where they were in order of reps because there was an abuse scandal or some sh1t, i read the thread, it's somewhere, so now when you hover 90% of people's rep bar it usually just says "has greatness beyond words" anyway and doesn't seem to mean sh1t anymore
> 
> ...


Ok let's go!

I've just woke up, what are we doing?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Ok let's go!
> 
> I've just woke up, what are we doing?


Reach around ?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I've just woke up, what are we doing?


Starting a gang, I think.

Gang Reach Around.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Starting a gang, I think.


2ManGang lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

id like to join a gang


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> id like to join a gang


3ManGang


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Ok let's go!
> 
> I've just woke up, what are we doing?


well i'm straight... just thought everyone should know :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> well i'm straight... just thought everyone should know :whistling:


4ManGang


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ohno said:


> lol you actually negged me, i was just kidding ffs!
> 
> i haven't negged anyone today!
> 
> cheers :whistling:


Lol sorry, you're still green anyway so my neg power is rubbish


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Lol sorry, you're still green anyway so my neg power is rubbish


MMMMFGang


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> 4ManGangbang


nice offer but as I said.. im straight


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> id like to join a gang


You are in the sons of ashcrapper


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> 3ManGang


just noticed what type of gang you guys are on about..on this occasion i'll pass thanks


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> just noticed what type of gang you guys are on about..on this occasion i'll pass thanks


5ManGang


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> just noticed what type of gang you guys are on about..on this occasion i'll pass thanks


Just go for secret membership.

It's safer that way.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> You are in the sons of ashcrapper


im still waiting on a team brief brother ash!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Just go for secret membership.
> 
> It's safer that way.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> You are in the sons of ashcrapper


Can it be the sons and daughters of Ashcrapper?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> whats your rep score now @ohno ?


it was about 610,000 i think

it's now exactly 586,258

come on...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> im still waiting on a team brief brother ash!


You didn't get the memo? Just can't get the staff these days ffs


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Can it be the sons and daughters of Ashcrapper?


Bit wordy


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Ok let's go!
> 
> I've just woke up, what are we doing?


negging me to fcuk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Bit wordy


Ok :sad:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol and all our slanging matches you've never begged me! Was you poorly then?


i've been saving it up, biding my time, waiting for the right moment to strike 

tbh i was negging everyone i was just scared if i left you out and you found out you'd start shouting at me again :crying:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ok :sad:


We have an admin position available


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Tommy10 said:


> Reach around ?


i mean if you're not up for a neg yeah i'll have a go :whistling:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol sorry, you're still green anyway so my neg power is rubbish


lol just kidding  x


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Not until I get the hoody I was promised. Cheap skate cvnts


On its way bro


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> We have an admin position available


Does that mean tea lady?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

ohno said:


> negging me to fcuk


No man I've never negged anyone. I'm too nice of a guy :innocent:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ohno said:


> i mean if you're not up for a neg yeah i'll have a go :whistling:


No way. Reach arounds are only available to Team Reach Around members.

You'll have to settle for a quick tickle to the balls and be happy with that.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Does that mean tea lady?


and washer upper


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Does that mean tea lady?


Beverage preparation may be required from time to time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> On its way bro


Haha that's brilliant! :lol:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> No man I've never negged anyone. I'm too nice of a guy :innocent:


what about if i said your biceps look skinny in your avi :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Haha that's brilliant! :lol:


My talents seem to know no bounds Jo


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> On its way bro


Hope its XXXL mate. I don't know if you can tell from my avi but I'm actually jacked as fvck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Beverage preparation may be required from time to time


Ok, what else?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> You'll have to settle for a quick tickle to the balls and be happy with that.


it'll do for a sunday morning i suppose


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ohno said:


> what about if i said your biceps look skinny in your avi :whistling:


Wearing jeans to hide the fact he doesn't train legs.

Come at me!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> My talents seem to know no bounds Jo


Clearly! Can I have a Team Darkness hoody too?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

ohno said:


> what about if i said your biceps look skinny in your avi :whistling:


You've gone to far pal.

Done


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Hope its XXXL mate. I don't know if you can tell from my avi but I'm actually jacked as fvck


Maybe you're not what Team Darkness is looking for. Apparently we're all pencil necked skinny ph*ggots who don't train.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Clearly! Can I have a Team Darkness hoody too?


I thought better of you jojo, clearly you're not ready for the sons :no:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> You've gone to far pal.
> 
> Done


 :bounce:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Hope its XXXL mate. I don't know if you can tell from my avi but I'm actually jacked as fvck


Its sized perfectly mate, the nude photo's you sent with your darkness application helped us pick the right size !


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

ohno said:


> i've been saving it up, biding my time, waiting for the right moment to strike
> 
> tbh i was negging everyone i was just scared if i left you out and you found out you'd start shouting at me again :crying:


Lol am a changed woman!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Wearing jeans to hide the fact he doesn't train legs.
> 
> Come at me!!!


i would've never mentioned the legs! mg:

i mean a joke's a joke and all that but you've gone too far mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


> Maybe you're not what Team Darkness is looking for. Apparently we're all pencil necked skinny ph*ggots who don't train.


And pussies who need to hide behind keyboards and only feel brave in a group


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I thought better of you jojo, clearly you're not ready for the sons :no:


I don't want to join team darkness, their whatsapp group sounds far too scary for my innocent eyes :lol:

I just like hoodies :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Paz1982 said:


> I thought better of you jojo, clearly you're not ready for the sons :no:


Unbelievable. The cheek of some people


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> Maybe you're not what Team Darkness is looking for. Apparently we're all pencil necked skinny ph*ggots who don't train.


are pencils provided upon acceptance or do we have to bring our own?

i mean i wanna be in the team and all that but i can't be @rsed to go all the way to WH smith


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Unbelievable. The cheek of some people


You won't let me in your gang anyway. Might just start my own :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You won't let me in your gang anyway. Might just start my own :tongue:


One for all and all for jojo


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

ohno said:


> are pencils provided upon acceptance or do we have to bring our own?
> 
> i mean i wanna be in the team and all that but i can't be @rsed to go all the way to WH smith


Pencil cases are provided but not pencils.

You must also be spineless, lack even a sinew of moral fibre, only be comfortable in large groups and not reply to a single post on this forum until the rest of the gang have okayed it.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Do any of the aforementioned gangs have dental plans and such like?

The only benefits I see so far in any of them is a hand job from @Tommy10


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> Pencil cases are provided but not pencils.
> 
> You must also be spineless, lack even a sinew of moral fibre, only be comfortable in large groups and not reply to a single post on this forum until the rest of the gang have okayed it.


yeah i got the second part covered

it's just i'm fcuked on the pencils :sad:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Do any of the aforementioned gangs have dental plans and such like?
> 
> The only benefits I see so far in any of them is a hand job from @Tommy10


You know it makes sense Bash


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Clearly! Can I have a Team Darkness hoody too?


Yes.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Yes.
> 
> View attachment 139944


Yay! I love it


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

No man is an island entire of itself; every man

is a piece of the continent, a part of the main;

if a clod be washed away by the sea, Europe

is the less, as well as if a promontory were, as

well as any manner of thy friends or of thine

own were; any man's death diminishes me,

because I am involved in mankind.

And therefore never send to know for whom

the bell tolls; it tolls for thee.

Not wishing to play ref in this one but seems relevant. Losing knowledgable people whether through the ban hammer or because they are hounded out can harm the quality of contributions to the forum.

Ps in an attempt to forestall any potential issues with the above I fully accept that some people bring nothing whatsoever to the forum and would advocate both the use of the ban hammer and victimisation of that person. I am thinking in particular of the racist idiot that pops up under different user names.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> You know it makes sense Bash


Pencil cases and personalized hoodies have thrown a spanner in the works. @jon-kent is working a quite successful recruitment drive.

I need time to make such an important decision.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Because any forum should be looking at retaining and growing it's membership. Not getting rid of it.
> 
> If there's something happening within that membership which is causing problems, then you address it and try to fix the problem. Discarding it is just sweeping it under the carpet and helps no-one. All you end up with is the same problem re-occuring later down the line.


I know of 4 occasions where its been tried and 3 of them fell on there ar*e mate.



resten said:


> Lol no chance, you'll know who I'm talking about then


I can tell you if you like just to prove your full of sh*t..


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

ohno said:


> it was about 610,000 i think
> 
> it's now exactly 586,258
> 
> come on...


 @Paz1982

just got power negged in return from @Milky, took me down to 536,620 mg:

damn that was a biggun :scared:

but still felt kinda good 

milky knows i love him anyway :wub: (and probably thinks the reps system is as much bollox as is do anyway)


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

ohno said:


> @Paz1982
> 
> just got power negged in return from @Milky, took me down to 536,620 mg:
> 
> ...


i'm off to spread the love then i'll come back and give you another go


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

On a completely unrelated note @resten, that woman with goats in her house was sickening to watch. I did enjoy seeing that girl have a breakdown when she found out her shoes were above acceptable levels though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Pencil cases and personalized hoodies have thrown a spanner in the works. @jon-kent is working a quite successful recruitment drive.
> 
> I need time to make such an important decision.


Welcome


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Welcome
> 
> View attachment 139945


Decision made.

Darkness is embraced.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bashy said:


> Decision made.
> 
> Darkness is embraced.


Wise choice mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> yes if he supplies cyanide


Cyanide is basically rohypnol right??? Or atleast they will both end up with me getting laid either way?

Just kidding. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fvcking hell,what an entertaining read.

I've been on a couple forums and never come across this before.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> *Cyanide is basically rohypnol right??? *Or atleast they will both end up with me getting laid either way?
> 
> Just kidding. Hope it goes well.


I think the one might have more permanent after effects than the other .......................................


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Greshie said:


> I think the one might have more permanent after effects than the other .......................................


depends on how traumatised the living victim would be :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

So.... anyone shot yet?

Gang warfare n all


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> So.... anyone shot yet?
> 
> Gang warfare n all


nearly mate, @ohno went all Rambo on us, negging everyone including milky :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> nearly mate, @ohno went all Rambo on us, negging everyone including milky :lol:


He must be the leader... only a leader of a gang would start throwin out negs, and then givin 1 to milky... he must be tryin to send out a message


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Pencil cases and personalized hoodies have thrown a spanner in the works. @jon-kent is working a quite successful recruitment drive.
> 
> I need time to make such an important decision.


He won't make me one though 

Will head down to blue water and buy my own


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> He won't make me one though
> 
> Will head down to blue water and buy my own


Bit of a treck from glasgow mate :lol:

I'll make you 1 if you want lol


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

So do I need to pick a side to stay on here....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Classicone said:


> So do I need to pick a side to stay on here....


You dont pick a side, A side picks you


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> You dont pick a side, A side picks you


 :lol: exactly


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

So have I missed anything worth mentioning?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Classicone said:


> So do I need to pick a side to stay on here....


You're with me kid, play your cards right and you could go far.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

lukeee said:


> So have I missed anything worth mentioning?


Nope.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> So have I missed anything worth mentioning?


Yes. I'm the sons of Ashcrapper's tea lady :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Bit of a treck from glasgow mate :lol:
> 
> I'll make you 1 if you want lol


Pweeeeese


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. I'm the sons of Ashcrapper's tea lady :thumb:


No sugar then luv.....

Choppy choppy.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

All this talk of gangs is making me laugh perhaps we can get Ross Kemp to come in and talk to some of the members here? He can interview some of us all Balaclava'd up! Not to protect identity but some ugly fvckers on here.

Utter pish!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> No sugar then luv.....
> 
> Choppy choppy.












Best I can do at the mo. I'm at the pool.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Best I can do at the mo. I'm at the pool.


Bloody marvelous tea lady your gunna make, that's coffee!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> My talents seem to know no bounds Jo


Am I allowed a hoody please?


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> You're with me kid, play your cards right and you could go far.


 I am a bit past the KID stage.... :tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Bloody marvelous tea lady your gunna make, that's coffee!!


Yeah I don't drink tea, mainly because I can't make it very well. Ssshh don't tell Ash


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Pweeeeese


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

tamara said:


> Am I allowed a hoody please?


Of course ! :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Of course ! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 139953


I love it! I've already got one like that but it's a different colour so it's ok!

Thank you!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 139952


Cheers dude ! ...blow ya later x


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I don't drink tea, mainly because I can't make it very well. Ssshh don't tell Ash


How can you not make tea very well jojo??? its not like there is loads of ingredients


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tamara said:


> I love it! I've already got one like that but it's a different colour so it's ok!
> 
> Thank you!


you cruise around south wales in a hoody with 'I love penis' written over it ?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> you cruise around south wales in a hoody with 'I love penis' written over it ?


If I had one I would!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> How can you not make tea very well jojo??? its not like there is loads of ingredients


It's not the number of ingredients that's the problem, it's combining them in a way that doesn't make them taste like dishwater that I have trouble with :lol:

I can make coffee though. Oh and cocktails :thumb:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's not the number of ingredients that's the problem, it's combining them in a way that doesn't make them taste like dishwater that I have trouble with :lol:
> 
> I can make coffee though. Oh and cocktails :thumb:


Oh well why didnt you say??

I love a rum cocktail me, i shall be consuming vast quantities in three weeks!! :bounce:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've noticed a few kinda cliques and groups who seem to stick together and bait each other.
> 
> Now this is nothing new, its just new groups baiting each other instead of the ones of old. *Eventually they will dissipate, and other groups will form, *and they will taunt, goad and bait each other instead.
> 
> ...


Ive noticed this to,you just put up with it,its only untill they get a girlfriend then they seem to fck off lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vetran said:


> Ive noticed this to,you just put up with it,its only untill they get a girlfriend then they seem to fck off lol


You're so sexist/homophobic, some actually like men. :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Oh well why didnt you say??
> 
> I love a rum cocktail me, i shall be consuming vast quantities in three weeks!! :bounce:


Yeah yeah nobody likes a show off! 

Can I squeeze in your suitcase? I'm only little


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> *You're so sexist/homophobic, some actually like men*. :whistling:


Dont want no trouble lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Im a lone wolf prowling the forum and laughing when people argue .


Using a pack animal to portray your individuality....interesting.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Using a pack animal to portray your individuality....interesting.


I can function as both mate. In a family and as a loner. Just as happy eitherway.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Using a pack animal to portray your individuality....interesting.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> you cruise around south wales in a hoody with 'I love penis' written over it ?


Takes me back to the 'I love cock' stamp that we had on walkabout. All the welsh chicks loved getting stamped. Some asked for many stamps at once.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Takes me back to the 'I love cock' stamp that we had on walkabout. All the welsh chicks loved getting stamped. Some asked for many stamps at once.


Did you stamp the lads with it as well ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> Did you stamp the lads with it as well ?


Yes we did for a bit but some of them complained to the manager.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Yes we did for a bit but some of them complained to the manager.


 :lol: that's ace


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah yeah nobody likes a show off!
> 
> Can I squeeze in your suitcase? I'm only little


Hell yeah, you can easily get in my wakeboard bag, i shall make room! :wink:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> nearly mate, @ohno went all Rambo on us, negging everyone including milky :lol:





Breda said:


> He must be the leader... only a leader of a gang would start throwin out negs, and then givin 1 to milky... he must be tryin to send out a message


 @Kimball was the only one who took it seriously and left a serious comment with his neg 

the thing was he wasn't even one of the people i negged lol, and if he had half a brain cell he would've p1ssed me off more if he'd of repped me :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Paz1982 said:


> :lol: that's ace


Walkabout was the funnest place to work. Had some great guys on the team. Once we had a kickout with Fred Flintstone, batman, superman and a few others.

Another night we found a man dressed as a woman shagging a woman dressed as a man. That was after a fight between a giant hotdog and a muscular ballerina.

Fun times.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Hell yeah, you can easily get in my wakeboard bag, i shall make room! :wink:


Excellent! :bounce:

Where are we going again? I know it begins with B.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Takes me back to the 'I love cock' stamp that we had on walkabout. All the welsh chicks loved getting stamped. Some asked for many stamps at once.


Yeah it's a laugh see butt, if you're on a night out and someone's handing out novelty "I love cock" stamps they'll take them. Now if you were to catch a "welsh chick" about to go to work or pick her kids up from school or anywhere other than a social night out with their peers with alcohol then obviously they wouldn't have these stamps on them.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Excellent! :bounce:
> 
> Where are we going again? I know it begins with B.


It aint Bognor jo :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tamara said:


> Yeah it's a laugh see butt, if you're on a night out and someone's handing out novelty "I love cock" stamps they'll take them. Now if you were to catch a "welsh chick" about to go to work or pick her kids up from school or anywhere other than a social night out with their peers with alcohol then obviously they wouldn't have these stamps on them.


To be fair.

Wouldn't need the stamp. You'd know that anyway.

As they are welsh.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair.
> 
> Wouldn't need the stamp. You'd know that anyway.
> 
> As they are welsh.


Hmmm explain what you mean......


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tamara said:


> Hmmm explain what you mean......


Um

Because they are welsh girls

They probably love cock

Allegedly



Other nationality girls also love cock and are available.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha no problem - honestly relieved. Will look forward to your reply.
> 
> Fyi its not the boys u need to worry about. It's that @MunchieBites


Only just seen this sorry!! Hen party duty!!!

Please worry about me


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

tamara said:


> Hmmm explain what you mean......





Tinytom said:


> Um
> 
> Because they are welsh girls
> 
> ...


thread just keeps on delivering :thumb:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Um
> 
> Because they are welsh girls
> 
> ...


The straight ones do the lesbians love the gammon hangers, what's your point?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> It aint Bognor jo :thumbup1:


Aah shame, I love Butlins!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am noticing this weird little obsession you seem to have with Kimball....

You seem to want his attention a lot for some reason, anything you want to share ?



ohno said:


> @Kimball was the only one who took it seriously and left a serious comment with his neg
> 
> the thing was he wasn't even one of the people i negged lol, and if he had half a brain cell he would've p1ssed me off more if he'd of repped me :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Aah shame, I love Butlins!


I remember going as a kid and loved it! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I remember going as a kid and loved it! :thumb:


Yeah we went every year, always had a fab time. Mind you, I took my kids a little while ago and it's not the same


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am noticing this weird little obsession you seem to have with Kimball....
> 
> You seem to want his attention a lot for some reason, anything you want to share ?


Kimball brings the attention on himself


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> I am noticing this weird little obsession you seem to have with Kimball....
> 
> You seem to want his attention a lot for some reason, anything you want to share ?


me or the 2 you've quoted above?

just to clarify mate i don't take all this sh1t too seriously

i'm not part of a gang, don't have social media of any sort, not got a whatsapp app or whatever it is and have never spoken to anyone on this forum off of it so are you directing the question at me or asking to answer for the other people you've quoted because like i said mate i've never sopken to anyone on here off of the forum and couldn't comment for them or their reasons or motives behind what they say and do


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Kimball brings the attention on himself


Sorry l didn't realise l had quoted you..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> me or the 2 you've quoted above?
> 
> just to clarify mate i don't take all this sh1t too seriously
> 
> i'm not part of a gang, don't have social media of any sort, not got a whatsapp app or whatever it is and have never spoken to anyone on this forum off of it so are you directing the question at me or asking to answer for the other people you've quoted because like i said mate i've never sopken to anyone on here off of the forum and couldn't comment for them or their reasons or motives behind what they say and do


It was aimed at you mate yes, don't know why it quoted the other two, must have been from earlier..

I just noticed you seem to tag him in a lot, if he bothers you there is an ignore button if your not aware...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah we went every year, always had a fab time. Mind you, I took my kids a little while ago and it's not the same


Bet the kids loved it though!!

I must of been about five years old and i remember them having these old cars that went around on rails and i can remember sh!ting myself it would come off if i didnt steer right lol :confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tamara said:


> The straight ones do the lesbians love the gammon hangers, what's your point?


No point.

You asked me to explain what I meant which I did.

There doesn't have to be a point to a statement of fact other than the statement of the fact itself??


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Sorry l didn't realise l had quoted you..


Apology accepted. Although it is a public forum, free for all to answer.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah we went every year, always had a fab time. Mind you, I took my kids a little while ago and it's not the same


To the Skegness one ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Apology accepted. Although it is a public forum, free for all to answer.


Ah rite so obviously then you can answer for everyone on the forum who l direct a question at then.....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Aah shame, I love Butlins!


OH had his stag at Bognor.

Had to do 6 of these trays

Here you go


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> Ah rite so obviously then you can answer for everyone on the forum who l direct a question at then.....


If this is a direct order and not a question, then yes Milky upon your request I will answer on behalf of the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Bet the kids loved it though!!
> 
> I must of been about five years old and i remember them having these old cars that went around on rails and i can remember sh!ting myself it would come off if i didnt steer right lol :confused1:


Yes they did 

I don't remember those. Although if you were 5 then I wasn't born yet :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> If this is a direct order and not a question, then yes Milky upon your request I will answer on behalf of the forum.


Hey fill your boots mate.

We can all be smart :thumbup1:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes they did
> 
> I don't remember those. Although if you were 5 then I wasn't born yet :whistling:


I could go off you jo


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Sorry l didn't realise l had quoted you..


Could be a glitch. You quoted me as well but it wasn't with anything I said.



> 08:31 PM - Milky quoted The Cheese in post Re: UKM Warring Factions....
> 
> I am noticing this weird little...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> To the Skegness one ?


No I took them to Minehead.

I went to the Skegness one when I was 17 though. Don't really remember much about that weekend............. :lol:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Milky said:


> It was aimed at you mate yes, don't know why it quoted the other two, must have been from earlier..
> 
> I just noticed you seem to tag him in a lot, if he bothers you there is an ignore button if your not aware...


nah not that bothered about him tbh, maybe i am actually, didn't know who he was a few months ago, someone mentions he's the white knight of the forum and most of the posts i've read subsequent to that have involved him sticking up for the women of the forum and it is a bit sycophantic and a bit slimy, might be a diamond in real life but it's not the way he comes across on the forum so i suppose maybe his posts do p1ss me off a bit, the way he sucks up to the women is a bit cringy and it is probably only ever gonna p1ss me off so you're right i should probably put him on ignore

as for flagging him up he wasn't even in my mind, we were having a laugh ealier with the negs, he was one of the one's ironicaly who i didn't neg and i come back in from having a nice dinner to find he's negged me and been the only one to take the whole thing seriously and leave a serious comment

i hadn't mentioned him in the negging banter or even tagged him for a couple of days


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> Could be a glitch. You quoted me as well but it wasn't with anything I said.


I did earlier did it not post re the other forums ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> OH had his stag at Bognor.
> 
> Had to do 6 of these trays
> 
> ...


Omg! I bet he was a poorly boy :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> I did earlier did it not post re the other forums ?


I got the one you quoted earlier and that one was one of my posts.

This one wasn't a quote of one of mine though. The post was actually made by OhNo. :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> nah not that bothered about him tbh, maybe i am actually, didn't know who he was a few months ago, someone mentions he's the white knight of the forum and most of the posts i've read subsequent to that have involved him sticking up for the women of the forum and it is a bit sycophantic and a bit slimy, might be a diamond in real life but it's not the way he comes across on the forum so i suppose maybe his posts do p1ss me off a bit, the way he sucks up to the women is a bit cringy and it is probably only ever gonna p1ss me off so you're right i should probably put him on ignore
> 
> as for flagging him up he wasn't even in my mind, we were having a laugh ealier with the negs, he was one of the one's ironicaly who i didn't neg and i come back in from having a nice dinner to find he's negged me and been the only one to take the whole thing seriously and leave a serious comment when
> 
> i hadn't mentioned him in the negging banter or even tagged him for at least a couple of days


The whole white knight thing is something l have been accused of many moons ago mate, some people see how women should be spoken to differently to others.

Stick him on ignore, l cant really say l have many dealings with him but noticed you tagging him a bit hence my post..


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Omg! I bet he was a poorly boy :lol:


Hahaha he certainly was not a happy chappy 

I would like to say my abroad hen will be better but.......

It won't


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> I got the one you quoted earlier and that one was one of my posts.
> 
> This one wasn't a quote of one of mine though. The post was actually made by OhNo. :confused1:


Yeah it multi quoted, then l deleted the other quotes in the post mate, obviously after you got your notification.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> OH had his stag at Bognor.
> 
> Had to do 6 of these trays
> 
> ...


which one are you cos i'm quickly starting to go off the idea of an orgy :confused1:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I could go off you jo


Soreee Lukeee


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Soreee Lukeee


Ohhhhhhh alright then


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ohno said:


> nah not that bothered about him tbh, maybe i am actually, didn't know who he was a few months ago, someone mentions he's the white knight of the forum and most of the posts i've read subsequent to that have involved him sticking up for the women of the forum and it is a bit sycophantic and a bit slimy, might be a diamond in real life but it's not the way he comes across on the forum so i suppose maybe his posts do p1ss me off a bit, the way he sucks up to the women is a bit cringy and it is probably only ever gonna p1ss me off so you're right i should probably put him on ignore
> 
> as for flagging him up he wasn't even in my mind, we were having a laugh ealier with the negs, he was one of the one's ironicaly who i didn't neg and i come back in from having a nice dinner to find he's negged me and been the only one to take the whole thing seriously and leave a serious comment
> 
> i hadn't mentioned him in the negging banter or even tagged him for a couple of days


Hmmmm..maybe I'm too manly then cos I don't recall him ever sticking up for me


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Hmmmm..maybe I'm too manly then cos I don't recall him ever sticking up for me


Somehow Beks I get the feeling if anyone presumed to think you a delicate wilting flower who needs defending, you'd kick them in the ankles until they begged for mercy.

*I say, safe behind my computer screen hundreds of miles away*


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> which one are you cos i'm quickly starting to go off the idea of an orgy :confused1:


HEHEHEHE I'm neither silly


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Could be a glitch. You quoted me as well but it wasn't with anything I said.


This seems to be happening quite a bit atm, I wonder if it's tapatalk?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> This seems to be happening quite a bit atm, I wonder if it's tapatalk?


I don't use Tap so its not that.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Somehow Beks I get the feeling if anyone presumed to think you a delicate wilting flower who needs defending, you'd kick them in the ankles until they begged for mercy.
> 
> *I say, safe behind my computer screen hundreds of miles away*


Lol...hey that year of Taekwondo has done the world of good - I can boot people in the knees now :lol:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> This seems to be happening quite a bit atm, I wonder if it's tapatalk?


is taptalk the thing that the gangs use?

are you accusing milky of being in a gang :whistling:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The thread that just keeps giving :lol:

But srs, too many rustled jammies.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Funny I didn't get the 'white knight' accusation when I posted about limiting the violence towards women posting.

Despite objections from people it's made the board better I think in terms of reducing idiocy posting volume.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ohno said:


> is taptalk the thing that the gangs use?
> 
> are you accusing milky of being in a gang :whistling:


 :confused1: Tapatalk is a forum app as far as I'm aware. I must have missed something as I have no idea how that relates to gangs, real or imaginary.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Funny I didn't get the 'white knight' accusation when I posted about limiting the violence towards women posting.
> 
> Despite objections from people it's made the board better I think in terms of reducing idiocy posting volume.


probably something to do with the little red bit under your name :whistling:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> HEHEHEHE I'm neither silly


pics of the real you or BS and NoOrgy


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Lol...hey that year of Taekwondo has done the world of good - I can boot people in the knees now :lol:


Bloody hell Beks! I can just visualise the crunching of the knee, collapsing and writhing in agony.

*runs to check door is locked*


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Lol...hey that year of Taekwondo has done the world of good - I can boot people in the knees now :lol:


With a step ladder :tongue:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> :confused1: Tapatalk is a forum app as far as I'm aware. I must have missed something as I have no idea how that relates to gangs, real or imaginary.


save you reading the 45 pages gang warfare has kicked off on uk-m

i see myself as a Ban Ki-moon type figure in the situation


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Funny I didn't get the 'white knight' accusation when I posted about limiting the violence towards women posting.
> 
> Despite objections from people it's made the board better I think in terms of reducing idiocy posting volume.


I find it surprising that anyone who's admitted punching a woman could be called a white knight. Goes against the definition a little!

And I got called a white knight for standing up against sexism.

It's all most confusing!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Funny I didn't get the 'white knight' accusation when I posted about limiting the violence towards women posting.
> 
> Despite objections from people it's made the board better I think in terms of reducing idiocy posting volume.


Probably because you're just fulfillin your roll and not divin into threads where you've not commented just to save a fair maiden in distress


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@lukeee shush! We mustn't enrage her! :no:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

ohno said:


> pics of the real you or BS and NoOrgy


<-----


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> @lukeee shush! We mustn't enrage her! :no:


I shall hide the step ladder (ive thought this through beforehand)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

lukeee said:


> I shall hide the step ladder (ive thought this through beforehand)


Very cunning! I approve. :cool2:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ohno said:


> probably something to do with the little red bit under your name :whistling:


Possibly. But then that would mean that people know it's unacceptable to chuck around insults and may face a ban if they do it to a mod.

When in fact regardless of the person a directed insult is treated the same by moderators.

I have never banned someone for questioning my decisions. But not abiding by rules that are laid out after sufficient explaination is a different matter.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

lukeee said:


> With a step ladder :tongue:


Nah I can jump now spazzy calf is fixed


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

lukeee said:


> I shall hide the step ladder (ive thought this through beforehand)





Beklet said:


> Nah I can jump now spazzy calf is fixed


RUN FOR YOUR LIVES EVERYBODY!!!!!!!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Nah I can jump now spazzy calf is fixed


Best get me shin pads on :whistling:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

resten said:


> I find it surprising that anyone who's admitted punching a woman could be called a white knight. Goes against the definition a little!


i've got to pull you up on this mate

this sems unfair, i think you've made this statement to purposefully show someone in a bad light

i think in the name of fairness and balance a few facts need to be clarified and the context of the situation for the purpose of clarification and more importantly justification needs to be highlighted and there's probably 2 simple questions that could clear that up

1) was or could the act have been classified as self defence?

2) was she ugly?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Breda said:


> Probably because you're just fulfillin your roll and not divin into threads where you've not commented just to save a fair maiden in distress


Fair comment.

To be fair both the team groupies (guys sticking up for guys) and the 'white knight' (guys sticking up for girls) is the same thing?

Maybe a more usable name is required for man on man knight action rather than the 'team whatever' labels.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ohno said:


> i've got to pull you up on this mate
> 
> this sems unfair, i think you've made this statement to purposefully show someone in a bad light
> 
> ...


A true white knight would jump to a woman's rescue, no matter what. Even if she was more vicious and less attractive than every dragon slain along the way


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

lukeee said:


> Best get me shin pads on :whistling:


They don't cover your knees..... 

Bob also tells me I have small pointy knuckles that hurt when I punch him (he asks me too, I'm not a man-beater)


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Fair comment.
> 
> To be fair both the team groupies (guys sticking up for guys) and the 'white knight' (guys sticking up for girls) is the same thing?
> 
> Maybe a more usable name is required for man on man knight action rather than the 'team whatever' labels.


Pink knight?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ohno said:


> i've got to pull you up on this mate
> 
> this sems unfair, i think you've made this statement to purposefully show someone in a bad light
> 
> ...


personally l would go for

" judge me all you like, just make damn sure you live the rest of your life being perfect "

FTR he l don't think he is reffering to me altho he could be as l once butted a woman right across my bedroom.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

resten said:


> I find it surprising that anyone who's admitted punching a woman could be called a white knight. Goes against the definition a little!
> 
> And I got called a white knight for standing up against sexism.
> 
> It's all most confusing!


Lol I've never punched a girl it was always open hand in defence.

I can't believe you were called a white knight either. That's not fitting.

Need better clarification


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> <-----


i struggle to believe that's the real you

nothing in the 2.1k posts you've made suggest a character profile of someone who would wear a hat of that nature


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Beklet said:


> They don't cover your knees.....
> 
> Bob also tells me I have small pointy knuckles that hurt when I punch him (he asks me too, I'm not a man-beater)


I shall be up my step ladder so you will only reach my shins!

And i shant be asking you to punch me :no:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

resten said:


> A true white knight would jump to a woman's rescue, no matter what. Even if she was more vicious and less attractive than every dragon slain along the way


Therefore a true white knight would jump on me for my beratement of Tamara in this thread.

She's getting wise to my antics now though I'll have to find another route for receiving abuse


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've stayed mostly out of this thread but have been following, and just got to say I'm getting pretty fed up with it now.

Forty, almost fifty pages of childishness, hypocrisy and veiled and not-so-veiled pops being taken... people accusing each other of being white nights, in gangs, running the forum down, seeking to control it abusing moderation tools etc etc blahdy fcuking blah... with all of it has anyone sought to use the thread to build bridges and let past disagreements on the forum go, or is it all about childish point scoring with buddies egging each other on from the sidelines? Rhetorical question by the way.

I bet that PM's have been exchanged and private discussions have even taken place about how to rile certain other members or how to get points across... news for you, if any of the above fits what you have been doing then you are behaving just as childishly as the people you think are behaving in a childish way.

Seriously, take a look at yourselves, and consider how it looks to people looking in. It really doesn't look good from the outside, and many people who appear to be proud of their posting in this thread and others like it have actually killed a lot of their own credibility as intellects worth interacting with.

Am locking this thread for a while to review some things I consider bullying and baiting. There may or may not be action - might decide to just ask people to draw a line under things, but thread closed for now.

Apologies to other mods active in the thread, we can reopen later, just want to get a clearer view of who looks to be deliberately winding others up and who is debating without agenda, and also to make a point about how childish most of this thread actually looks to people not participating in it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep it closed for me mate, was going to do it anyway.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Milky said:


> Keep it closed for me mate, was going to do it anyway.


Milky knight


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tw*t...

Anyway l cant be under the rules of white knight ism...


----------

